# Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit!



## C_Fizzle (Nov 9, 2005)

OK guys, here are the basics:
Stage 1:
-T3/T4 Turbo
-Turbo Manifold
-Tial 38mm Wastegate
-Beautifully Crafted 2.5'' Stainless Downpipe
-Mandrel Bent Intake and Charge Tubes
-Oil Feed and Drain Kit w/ All Fittings
-Silicone Hoses and Stainless Clamps
-36# Injectors
-C2 Software
Stage 1 will retail for around $2k, put down around 160whp/180wt, and be out in ~4 weeks
Stage 2
-Intercooler and Piping
Stage 2 will put down around 200whp and will be out whenever... 
I got all this info from the guys at the Kinetic booth at Waterwagens. If you have any questions you can contact kinetic here: http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/ , or just pm Rippinralf
Now the pics...


























_Modified by C_Fizzle at 9:50 PM 8-3-2006_


----------



## xOCx (Mar 15, 2005)

you mk3 guys are lucky.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (xOCx)*

See anything there for the MK4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????


----------



## Iced Golf (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (C_Fizzle)*

Did the rep say anything about an intercooler? I assume that is stage two with more boost....


----------



## Speedsta (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Iced Golf)*

i saw the same setup at waterfest a couple weeks ago and can vouch for the quality and completeness of this kit.

i think ill be gettin me one when the time comes...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Speedsta)*

Hmmmmm!
I am calling Kinetic first thing tomorrow morning. I am sure they can develop a kit for the MK4 with ease. The manifolds are the same and just need to slightlly modify the piping. 
For $2000, they have me sold for sure! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

thank you very much. Im in the market for a kit and didn't know about a 2.0 kit from them


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

their website is not up to date...but good to know!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (97VWJett)*

looks like good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (C_Fizzle)*

I talked to them about it and they said the manifold they had on there was a preproduction item that they were still waiting on the final pieces, but it looks nice and has an external gate. 
Anything beats the ATP manifold, I bet mine will crack the first time I use it. 
if their 2.0 kit is anything like the vr6 kit, it will go stage 2 headspacer and 42lbs injectors and stage 3 intercooler. That turbo should be capable of 250-300 depending on the trim.


----------



## C_Fizzle (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_I talked to them about it and they said the manifold they had on there was a preproduction item that they were still waiting on the final pieces, but it looks nice and has an external gate. 
Anything beats the ATP manifold, I bet mine will crack the first time I use it. 
if their 2.0 kit is anything like the vr6 kit, it will go stage 2 headspacer and 42lbs injectors and stage 3 intercooler. That turbo should be capable of 250-300 depending on the trim.

The guy I talked to at the stand said stage 2 is pretty much just the intercooler and piping, no larger injectors.
And for you Mk4 guys, im sure you'll have to wait awhile before a kit is out for you. Mk4 have a different intake manifold and more emission control device to incorporate into the kit. In the past the 12v Vr6 kit for Mk4 came out well after the Mk3 kit.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (C_Fizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C_Fizzle* »_
And for you Mk4 guys, im sure you'll have to wait awhile before a kit is out for you. Mk4 have a different intake manifold and more emission control device to incorporate into the kit. In the past the 12v Vr6 kit for Mk4 came out well after the Mk3 kit.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (v-tecs suck)*

man, you mkIV guys really get shafted on this stuff..
bummer.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (DriveVW4Life)*

Sweet I have been asking kinetics about this kit for like a year. ya i heard stage 2 is just an IC kit but it should be a huge improvement. Now all I have to do is get a new tranny so the fun will last more than 3 seconds.


----------



## veedub0948 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (sniper512)*

eip tuning offers a stage 2 with claims of 200 whp, i debate purchasing one becuase the 2.0 is a weak base with only an 8v head and such, any suggestions??


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (veedub0948)*

when can i get one of these?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (veedub0948)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub0948* »_eip tuning offers a stage 2 with claims of 200 whp, i debate purchasing one becuase the 2.0 is a weak base with only an 8v head and such, any suggestions??

Trust me bud, the 8V head isn't really that critical once you start forcing the air in there.... If it's not enough valves for you, an AEB head can be bolted straight on the MKIV 2.0L block.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (ABF Jeff)*

We're going to have one for a MKIV too, dont worry, just waiting for manifolds to come in from casting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Rippinralf)*

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Will it be around the same price as the mk3?


----------



## OH*SNAP (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (v-tecs suck)*

cool that will look good on a mk2 with xflow swap. i will cut the rain tray if i have to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
y if it is good as ther vr6t kit i am sold.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_We're going to have one for a MKIV too, dont worry, just waiting for manifolds to come in from casting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Let me tell you sth: YOU'LL HAVE MY BUSINESS!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Need a guinie pig MK4?


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Let me tell you sth: YOU'LL HAVE MY BUSINESS!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Need a guinie pig MK4? 

x2


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (v-tecs suck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-tecs suck* »_Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Will it be around the same price as the mk3?

it'll be 500 more to include a chip and your stage 2 will need forged pistons, with stage 3 being a forged crank and maybe even new rods. ha


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (all-starr-me)*

looks like a good product


----------



## sx3 (Nov 22, 2004)

im so excited...and i just cant hide it...im about to gain some boost and think i like it!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_it'll be 500 more to include a chip 

If the extra $500 is for a new intake manifold, then this is great.


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_..and your stage 2 will need forged pistons, with stage 3 being a forged crank and maybe even new rods. ha

How come? Pistons are the same, are they not?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (vasillalov)*

Unless stage 3 takes this thing into the 270-280whp range, forged pistons, rods, and crank are a waste.


----------



## chrissor (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (C_Fizzle)*

i was just thinking about this kit, i talked with the rep at waterfest and i was impressed with the setup, i'm hoping to save enough through the year to get on in the summer


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (chrissor)*

ya i have been talking to kinetics for a year about this kit. the tranny goes in this winter and the boost in the spring. I can't wait.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (sniper512)*

Think its possbile to run stage 1 with stock clutch and tranny?


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (ABF Jeff)*

The AEB head may bolt right up but you still have to modify the pistons... It may be worth it but that's like Heart surgery to me. hahaha
If He really wants a good setup with a new high flow head then just swap the entire AEB top end... that's a 'turbo kit' for less cost and barely less power.
Heck At that point just swapping the turbo you'll whip the 1.8t and VR6 to submission.


----------



## chrissor (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (twicepardoned)*

no stock tranny will needed to be swapped, at least for the aba kit, no clue when it comes to mk4s. 02a swap would be advisable, i've already done one on my bros car, so second time around should be easier for me, just the matter of finding a good one that won;t cost more than the turbo set up itself


----------



## C_Fizzle (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (chrissor)*

Here is another pic guys:








Its good to see as many people showing as much interest in this kit as I am. Now if only kinetics site had a little more info...


----------



## sx3 (Nov 22, 2004)

i cant wait to see what the MK4 version looks like...i'm almost certain i will purchase it though


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_Unless stage 3 takes this thing into the 270-280whp range, forged pistons, rods, and crank are a waste.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Stage II will include a new FMIC setup, and the stage I will include everything pictured and more, fuel injectors, chip etc.
If you have any questions feel free to IM or email. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

How much tuning should be expected with this kit after install?
Or is it fairly plug and play.
Also, is that the stage I or II pictured? If it is the II, what is different with the stage I?
Thanks for your time!


----------



## C_Fizzle (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (georgekelp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *georgekelp* »_How much tuning should be expected with this kit after install?
Or is it fairly plug and play.
Also, is that the stage I or II pictured? If it is the II, what is different with the stage I?
Thanks for your time!

Stage 1 is pictured. Stage 2 will have a front mount intercooler and all associated piping. 
This kit _should_ be plug and play, but you might need to have the oil feed welded on to your oil pan. Other than that, it comes with all the hardware and software required.


----------



## MK3vento96 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (C_Fizzle)*

this kit is all me...i already talk to them by email, i'm very excited, never thought i would boost my car.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (MK3vento96)*

The turbo on that display can handle more like 300-360whp on a 2.0, depending on trim. A ginormous turbo always looks better anyway, especially when on display.


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

One question....will you sell the exhaust manifold seperately since it looks like someone will finally have something of quality out there that will fit with the firewall un-bashed?
Might as well through in another then....how about the DP to go with it and price for each...







I'm willing to take a prototype if at all possible!


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_One question....will you sell the exhaust manifold seperately since it looks like someone will finally have something of quality out there that will fit with the firewall un-bashed?
Might as well through in another then....how about the DP to go with it and price for each...







I'm willing to take a prototype if at all possible!

I hope they would, these ATP manis flow like CRAP. Or you could just PM killa on here and get his tubular mani for $225 w/wastegate flange.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (georgekelp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *georgekelp* »_How much tuning should be expected with this kit after install?
Or is it fairly plug and play.
Also, is that the stage I or II pictured? If it is the II, what is different with the stage I?
Thanks for your time!

Tuning will be minimal to none, and that is stage 1, stage 2 will include a FMIC setup.
We run a stock transmission with upgraded clutch with no problems at all


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_Tuning will be minimal to none, and that is stage 1, stage 2 will include a FMIC setup.
We run a stock transmission with upgraded clutch with no problems at all










Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! I can't wait for the MK4 kit....





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! I can't wait for the MK4 kit....





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

we are workin on it


----------



## sx3 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! I can't wait for the MK4 kit....





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 x2 x2 x2 x2 x2!!!


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (sx3)*

props to kinetic for getting your hands dirty with the mk4, let's hope you guys can replicate the software for both throttle by cable and drive by wire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (HtotheZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HtotheZ* »_props to kinetic for getting your hands dirty with the mk4, let's hope you guys can replicate the software for both throttle by cable and drive by wire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No problemo man


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

What trim turbo is in the kit?
Also will the Stage 2 include the #42 C2 software as well?


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_We run a stock transmission with upgraded clutch with no problems at all



















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (v-tecs suck)*

***** i think i will wait a bit more now that i have another option besides EIP







how much $$$$ would the StageII on a mk4?!?!?


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (Dubboi)*

crap!!!!!!! and i just picked up a crApy ATP stage two kit. nothing but garbage! if i had known this was coming out i would have waited! ill keep this in mind when building my next car.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (veedub0948)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub0948* »_eip tuning offers a stage 2 with claims of 200 whp, i debate purchasing one becuase the 2.0 is a weak base with only an 8v head and such, any suggestions??


Weak base.......not..........looks like a verry nice setup...it will be install and go with the C2 stuff







.....And much respect to kinetic's for claiming low hp numbers with their kit...( un like some manufactures )..as wou will actualy get more than they claim ..depending on a few minor details..like exaust and condition of engine


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

I just picked up Max. Boost by bell just started it. So I don't know too much. But what would I have to do for this kit to use a greddy BOV? Does it come w/ one already? I just want to know everything I can about this kit!







it looks real promising.


----------



## C_Fizzle (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghoastoflyle* »_I just picked up Max. Boost by bell just started it. So I don't know too much. But what would I have to do for this kit to use a greddy BOV? Does it come w/ one already? I just want to know everything I can about this kit!







it looks real promising.

It's my understanding that VW engines DONT run very well with a bov. Just stick with a wastegate/diverter valve.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

great thanks for the info


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

Are the bov and MAF housing included?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (mk2.slow)*

Well if the pictures tell the story...yes...it's a billet housing for the maf and a factory style dirverter valve. this is a nice setup and will crush the offerings from the other 2 companies in every way....and by the looks of the manifold it will clear the fire wall allot better. this kit has room to grow with you...and not Kill your wallet as a side benefit


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

if anyone could help me just understand this as I think I must have not grasped the concept yet but, isn't a bov just kinda like a safty device for the turbo system? I didn't think that the addition of one would at all hinder the setup. I don't mean to change the topic but im just trying to understand the basic concepts of a turbo. I just know their are quite a few knowledgeable people in this thread. Thanks and from what I have been hearing this really might just be the perfect kit for me.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

well to clarify a bov...blow off valve and dirverter valve do the same thing basically...they vent off the turbo pressure when you close the throttle....like between shifts the turbo is making pressure then suddenly when you let off the throttle it slams into the throttle butterfly like a brick wall sending the pressure backwards to the turbo causing surging and cavitation....bad things that will damage the bearings and other parts of the compressor.
The BOV or dirverter valve vents off pressure when this happens preventing turbo damage.
The difference is a BOV is usually used to vent to atmosphere IE to the open air......a dirverter valve reroutes the pressure back into the intake after the mass air housing and before the turbo.
VW uses a mass air sensor so we need to re rout back into the intake ..or the car will go momentarily rich and bog between gears....other cars that use speed density to calc fueling can vent to atmosphere with out problem.
people like to vent to atmosphere because of the noise it makes








in reality it's plenty loud re routing into the intake.
re routing or diverting is just to make a mass air car run properly.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

edit: salsa beat me to it and did a better job too























_Modified by 92-8valver at 4:23 PM 8-6-2006_
edit: my friend's 02 1.8t jetta has a bailey divertor valve and it sounds liek a rocket launcher or sword unsheatheing and it's a reroute


_Modified by 92-8valver at 4:27 PM 8-6-2006_


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

wow, thanks for breaking that down for me, that really makes alot more sence to me


----------



## badbennyb (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

after years of watching what kinetic's does for the vr crowd.. i'm ok with the fact that my return to vdub status is only a 2.0... i'm officially saving for this kit..


----------



## ToiletMint (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (chrissor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrissor* »_no stock tranny will needed to be swapped, at least for the aba kit, no clue when it comes to mk4s. 02a swap would be advisable, i've already done one on my bros car, so second time around should be easier for me, just the matter of finding a good one that won;t cost more than the turbo set up itself

ef that, the 020 will handle stage 1, LSD upgrade would be a good thing too.
I want a BBM S/C , but for 500$ bones less I will get this turbo!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (ToiletMint)*

my 020 is hanging tough with just ring gear bolts crushing wrx's and looking for some STI's and EVO's to mess with.....
* Crap I just doomed my tranny*


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

id love to know more info on the MK4 kit.. its a smart thing to make one.. so many people would buy them


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_my 020 is hanging tough with just ring gear bolts crushing wrx's and looking for some STI's and EVO's to mess with.....
* Crap I just doomed my tranny*









part of the reason your 020 is holding up as well as it is, is simply the fact that your MKII is a lot lighter, therefore, less resistance against the ring gear, less strain on the axels, etc.
Don't underestimate the strength of the 020 with just a bolt kit and a good clutch. *ITS ALL IN HOW YOU DRIVE IT!!!*


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (ABF Jeff)*

I never ever abuse my tranny's........somthing about turning 8 of them to usless junk with this.......









I'm much kinder now.....and 18 years older


----------



## ToiletMint (Aug 1, 2004)

Salsa Is that a chevelle? I cant see to well. Are you running a powerglide or a Turbo350/400?


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

when can we expect the MK4 kit to be released?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Rippinralf)*

I spoke with Shawn about this kit at waterwagens. He should have a MkIV kit out in a few months. Also the reason the intake pipe goes all the way around the manifold is because he simply couldn't get a shorter pipe to fit the sharp bend from the compressor to the TB.
BTW my car was the Black VR6T on display at the Kinetic booth


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ToiletMint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ToiletMint* »_Salsa Is that a chevelle? I cant see to well. Are you running a powerglide or a Turbo350/400?

My money is either TH350, or possibly T5/Munci 4


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

More info on the MK4 kit please............... I'm also saving up for that kit


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Dubboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubboi* »_More info on the MK4 kit please............... I'm also saving up for that kit









Hell,
I got the money sitting and itching me to be spent! Let me see that MK4 kit! ... and I mean NOW!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (ToiletMint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ToiletMint* »_Salsa Is that a chevelle? I cant see to well. Are you running a powerglide or a Turbo350/400?


OOOPS sorry for the small pic.......








There that's better.......sorry no auto in that pic only 4 speeds...it was after 5 Munci's 2 super t10's and one Saginaw that I broke down and installed a Built TCI turbo 350 with full manual valve body and a TCI 8 inch 4,000 rpm converter.......I hated the car after that....but it no longer broke trannys like candy some crap about the center bearing plate flexing causing third gear to shear all it's teeth off in those 4 speeds.....







I had no mercy on the poor thing...something about launching at 6000 rpm's makes things break...it was indeed a 67 ss 396 chevelle factory 4 speed 12 bolt rear all the usual crap....engine was small block 400....480 lift 288 duration cam, edelbrock tarantula high rise manifold Holley 750 dp carb... MSD 6AL 2 of those piles of crap.... Hurst ram rod in-line shifter Lakewood scatershield moroso brute strength 4 series posi unit with Richmond 4.56 gears 12.90 @99.9 mph with slicks and open headers......*** photographer missed the shot with daylight under the tires







..............it really needed better cyl heads and more cam...it was maxed out for a bone stock motor from a 71 caprice wagon with bolt ons and stock valve springs....
Poor thing it went from a primerd turd with a blown up 396 to the car in the pic.....then after 6 years it was showing it's age........spun a rod bearing schooling a punk from Doylestown in a junk ass nova.....pulled the engine sold the car.........I have not had a car as fun as that until this spring when I turbo-ed my GTI........I feel 19 again








only the GTI goes around corners at speed without trying to kill me.......
Sorry what the hell am I babbling about.......
I'm sure the MK4 kit will be along shortly to help you guys out...for now MK3 owners rejoice in turbo goodness from Kinetic and C2


----------



## ToiletMint (Aug 1, 2004)

Its my next big spending is a FI setup, and it looks like we have a winner.
Me and my old man spent alot of time and money on our (we share) 76 GMC motor-home with a 454, built to hell. I would go into it but I cant type that much...lol. All I know is that you need to take out a loan to pay for gas. 
It turns heads when we show up with a motor home that sounds like a drag car. The motor home has been striped of all its alum and resided with flat painted alum with 5 feet added onto the back. 
The next big thing is the 460 thats getting built. Dont know what its going into but I want it in a jeep.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

All that power, tranny massacre, and you barely got the front up, and couldn't break into the low 12's???
Wow, I got the tires up in 1st and a hard second shift and ran as low as [email protected] in my fairlady... And never once killed a tranny... I did smoke two rear ends and broke a driveshaft, though.


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

so stage 2 is basically only an intercooler w/ piping? and if i got stage one and threw a custom intercooler on id have 200hp+?


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (GreenGolfGreen)*

maybe they give you new software for stage 2?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (v-tecs suck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-tecs suck* »_maybe they give you new software for stage 2?









probably same software as the injectors will be around 440cc or so, they will be capable of fueling quite a bit of HP


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
probably same software as the injectors will be around 440cc or so, they will be capable of fueling quite a bit of HP









This is true.......ask me how I know


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

Oooh man I can't wait for the Mk4 kit to be produced!!!!


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_We're going to have one for a MKIV too, dont worry, just waiting for manifolds to come in from casting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Muy bien http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_This is true.......ask me how I know









x2.....................


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

ill probably get stage 1 for the mk4 and get a custom intercooler and exhaust made asap at a local shop


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (GreenGolfGreen)*

How much would a new clutch be for a mk4 that would withstand stage 1?


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (v-tecs suck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-tecs suck* »_How much would a new clutch be for a mk4 that would withstand stage 1?

yeah i need to find a clutch that will hold high 200hp to 300hp


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (GreenGolfGreen)*

Yea i'll be fine with 200....anyone know how much it would be?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (v-tecs suck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-tecs suck* »_Yea i'll be fine with 200....anyone know how much it would be?

Check our 1.8T clutch kits, they will also work on the 02J MKIV 2.0, it has a light weight flywheel and its larger than the 2.0 ones.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2527974


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How much does a clutch install usually cost? Could i do it myself?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (v-tecs suck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-tecs suck* »_Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How much does a clutch install usually cost? Could i do it myself?

5-7 hours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

well...i guess my mk2 aba is getting this as soon as it comes out.
Freakin sweet.


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

kinetic should release some more teaser details


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (GreenGolfGreen)*

absolutely. any timeline on this thing yet?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (lowa2)*

This will be the best kit by far, BUT, I personally would like to see it with a Forge DV (or equivalent), precision intercooler (since you are a dealer anyway), and a tubular manifold (either log or equal length 'snake' would be awesome). 
I'd still recommend this kit regardless tho.


----------



## 2point1s (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_This will be the best kit by far, BUT, I personally would like to see it with a Forge DV (or equivalent), precision intercooler (since you are a dealer anyway), and a tubular manifold (either log or equal length 'snake' would be awesome). 
I'd still recommend this kit regardless tho.

I agree 100% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I might change set ups just for this kit


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (2point1s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2point1s* »_I agree 100% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I might change set ups just for this kit 

You'd have it made too with that EIP 2.1 bottom end. GL with that, and if you ever need to part, I got dibbs on the bottom end.


----------



## 2point1s (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*

Hey i will let you know if it gets to that point


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (2point1s)*

vroooooooom pssssssssssssh


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

So about how long until this gets packaged? Is everything worked out with the kit yet? Or making some final adjustments? Im very hungry for any more info on this


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

some more info would be awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_man, you mkIV guys really get shafted on this stuff..
bummer. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

yep


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghoastoflyle* »_So about how long until this gets packaged? Is everything worked out with the kit yet? Or making some final adjustments? Im very hungry for any more info on this









Manifolds are in, just have to finish up a few things to finalize the kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

^^^this for the mk3 or mk4?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Look at the first set of pictures. Its MkIII
The MkIV will be probably be out later this year according to [email protected]


----------



## Rabbit_Head (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (phatvw)*

dyno chart?


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (Rabbit_Head)*

getting more and more excited!!


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

Great news! Thanks for the update


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

want it sooo bad...but $$ wont let me, soon though!


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

when it comes out i should have the money lol


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_^^^this for the mk3 or mk4?

They are for MK3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_They are for MK3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

For right now anyways. Hopefully the Mk4 won't be *too* long after the release of the Mk3 (later this year right?)


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

what jetta kid say^


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (GreenGolfGreen)*

Bump for some MK4 love


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
If it's not enough valves for you, an AEB head can be bolted straight on the MKIV 2.0L block.

Excuse my ignorance...I am a MKIV guy....So the AEB head will fit right up to the aeg block? this is a 16 valve right? and the oil and water passages in the casting line right up too?? does the AEB block have forged internals or is that the ABA?
So in reality I could get a AEB block use the crank, rods, and head. then I could buy some forged pistions and end up with a bullet proof AEG that is also a 16 valve? Am I dreaming here or would this be my base motor for a tubo AEG.
I currently run street mod in my golf and have the suspension built pretty tough, I am about 2.5 seconds away from the leader and can't seem to catch him. oh, the leader placed in the top 10 at the nationals last year. so I am not running with a bunch of slugs here.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (gargameliob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gargameliob* »_Bump for some MK4 love










I got software for Cable Mk4 2L. (Thats an AEG right?)
DBW is AZG? (~2003+) 

-Jeff


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_I got software for Cable Mk4 2L. (Thats an AEG right?)
DBW is AZG? (~2003+) 

-Jeff 

Yes the cable throttle is AEG. The drive by wire throttle started in 2001.5 with the AZG code. That is what my wife's car is: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1948694


_Modified by phatvw at 9:16 PM 8-18-2006_


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2006)

*Mkiv love*

BUMP for some MKIV LUV. Been waiting for a kit like this.





















lets get some release dates. Finially a kit for us mk4 2.0. GOT BOOST


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Mkiv love (ness)*

Kinetic:
I thjink that you should release the MK4 version with the USRT manifold. This means that as soon as your exhaust manifolds come you can release the MK4 kit much sooner. 
...and I am 100% sure that everyone here would agree to pay a little extra for the USRT manifold.

...just a suggestion on my end...


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Mkiv love (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Kinetic:
I thjink that you should release the MK4 version with the USRT manifold. This means that as soon as your exhaust manifolds come you can release the MK4 kit much sooner. 
...and I am 100% sure that everyone here would agree to pay a little extra for the USRT manifold.

...just a suggestion on my end...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the added HP would also be a +


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Mkiv love (GreenGolfGreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGolfGreen* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the added HP would also be a +









Bump for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Mkiv love (vasillalov)*

Our manifold is finished, we're working on intercooling the MKIIIs right now, and from there it will be MKIV 2.0
But we won't be using anyone elses products with these kits.
We have exhaust manifolds in stock now








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2776723


----------



## VdubClass (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Mkiv love (Rippinralf)*

are we still looking at these kits being available at the end of this month? they sound great. cant afford it now but im deff saving for it.


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Mkiv love (VdubClass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubClass* »_are we still looking at these kits being available at the end of this month? they sound great. cant afford it now but im deff saving for it.

Actually, I was reading in the new EuroTuner and it mentioned Kinetic's MKIII 2.0 kit was already out


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Mkiv love (Jetta_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_kid* »_Actually, I was reading in the new EuroTuner and it mentioned Kinetic's MKIII 2.0 kit was already out









Well the manifolds are in stock. Thats the only real complicated custom piece to the kit. The rest is just piping, right?




_Modified by phatvw at 12:38 PM 8-19-2006_


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Mkiv love (phatvw)*

WHEN


----------



## VdubClass (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Mkiv love (Jetta_kid)*

hmm well there site doesnt say anything about them on it that i could find and im sure some people on here would have a thread on it by now.


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Mkiv love (VdubClass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubClass* »_hmm well there site doesnt say anything about them on it that i could find and im sure some people on here would have a thread on it by now.









All they would have to do is flip open the magazine, cuz there's a whole freakin article on both the mk3 2.0 AND mk4 VR6 turbo kits. Oh, and it says they are "Now Available"


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I'm so excited I blew a gasket!!! No seriously my car decided to blow some gasket....should have used the pink coolant...


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Bump for some MK4 love








Hopefully you guys release it soon.
Cant decide if I should get the EIP stage 2 or wait...


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (AutoCrosser11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoCrosser11* »_
Excuse my ignorance...I am a MKIV guy....So the AEB head will fit right up to the aeg block? this is a 16 valve right? and the oil and water passages in the casting line right up too?? does the AEB block have forged internals or is that the ABA?
So in reality I could get a AEB block use the crank, rods, and head. then I could buy some forged pistions and end up with a bullet proof AEG that is also a 16 valve? Am I dreaming here or would this be my base motor for a tubo AEG.
I currently run street mod in my golf and have the suspension built pretty tough, I am about 2.5 seconds away from the leader and can't seem to catch him. oh, the leader placed in the top 10 at the nationals last year. so I am not running with a bunch of slugs here.


AEB is a 20V head... The AEB head bolts directly onto the MKIV 2.0L... Search 20V AEG, I've seen a couple people do it, and it lowers compression enough to boost safely on the AEG. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (ABF Jeff)*

Thanks ABF Jeff. that's what i was wanting to know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VdubClass (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Mkiv love (Jetta_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_kid* »_
All they would have to do is flip open the magazine, cuz there's a whole freakin article on both the mk3 2.0 AND mk4 VR6 turbo kits. Oh, and it says they are "Now Available"









ok ill flip open that magazine i dont have buddy







. and i would assume that a magazine article that simply says "now available" would be a little less reliable than the companies website that says nothing about the turbo kit and is currently only offering the 2.0 8V turbo manifold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Mkiv love (VdubClass)*

what trim is the turbo going to be... or more importantly at what rpm is the boost threshold


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Mkiv love (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_what trim is the turbo going to be... or more importantly at what rpm is the boost threshold










I hope its not geared to kick in at 4000 rpms. I want my boost down low and holding it till 6K rpms if thats possible at all.
Kinetic: again and again, you'll have my business guaranteed. Just don't make us MK4 owners wait too long.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Mkiv love (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_what trim is the turbo going to be... or more importantly at what rpm is the boost threshold









That's probably gonna depend on you. I'm sure they'll get you any turbo you want with the kit, they are just saying their starting off with the T3/T4 instead of a measly T3.


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Mkiv love (VdubClass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubClass* »_
ok ill flip open that magazine i dont have buddy







. and i would assume that a magazine article that simply says "now available" would be a little less reliable than the companies website that says nothing about the turbo kit and is currently only offering the 2.0 8V turbo manifold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You acted like there wasn't an article in the magazine because of a lack of info on the internet, that's what I originally referred to. And the article says a little more than just "Now Available." Anyways, of course the company info is more reliable, that's why I put one of these on the end:










_Modified by Jetta_kid at 12:09 PM 8-20-2006_


----------



## VdubClass (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Mkiv love (Jetta_kid)*

oo no i was confused too. sorry about the mix up.


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Mkiv love (VdubClass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubClass* »_oo no i was confused too. sorry about the mix up.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Mkiv love (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
That's probably gonna depend on you. I'm sure they'll get you any turbo you want with the kit, they are just saying their starting off with the T3/T4 instead of a measly T3.

Spoken like a guy running near 20PSI on a T3/T4...


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Mkiv love (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_Spoken like a guy running near 20PSI on a T3/T4...









HEY! I resemble that remark............








got pg. 5


----------



## C_Fizzle (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Mkiv love (PBWB)*

So now that the manifolds are in, how much longer til the kit comes out?


----------



## VdubClass (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Mkiv love (Jetta_kid)*

i was under the impression it would be out the end of this month by what was said in the beggining of this thread?


_Modified by VdubClass at 10:21 AM 8-22-2006_


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Mkiv love (VdubClass)*

MKIV Bump 
3800$ saved cant wait untill it comes out


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Mkiv love (Dubboi)*

Count me in on this kit, I would have gone EIP but I heard too many horror stories about people waiting months and months and months for parts of their kit to arrive. If EIP took around $3000 of my money, I'd want to see something for it pretty soon afterwards.








(Please make piping Beetle-friendly, we'll love you for it.)
SMG


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Rippinralf)*

So is it going to start off at $2500 for the mk4 stg 1? I think it should also start at $2000 to make a more competitive market


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (fastgermancar)*

Call up Kinetic and see if you can get in on the Beta testing program for MkIV 2.0. When Shawn has parts ready, you'll have to drive up to Vancouver BC and leave your car for 2-3 days. I'm sure Shawn would LOVE to have a Jetta, Golf, and Beetle come up and test out the kit once they are ready.
I imagine the incentive for beta testing the kit woudl be free install, at-cost parts, and dyno testing








Just call them up!


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Call up Kinetic and see if you can get in on the Beta testing program for MkIV 2.0. When Shawn has parts ready, you'll have to drive up to Vancouver BC and leave your car for 2-3 days. I'm sure Shawn would LOVE to have a Jetta, Golf, and Beetle come up and test out the kit once they are ready.
I imagine the incentive for beta testing the kit woudl be free install, at-cost parts, and dyno testing








Just call them up!

thats a loooong drive


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_

AEB is a 20V head... The AEB head bolts directly onto the MKIV 2.0L... Search 20V AEG, I've seen a couple people do it, and it lowers compression enough to boost safely on the AEG. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't forget about requiring worked or new pistons to clear the fifth valve. That's the ringer.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (pwnt by pat)*

In eurotuner is said the 2.0 kit was almost $3000?? I thought this was going to be around $2000?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (v-tecs suck)*

$2k is probably for the non-intercooled setup.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Even without the intercooler it should kick it up to 170 HP at least.?.?
I can't imagine it being lower.
This is fairly exciting... But I have no plans on purchasing it yet. At best I'd go for it in the winter. Heck maybe I'd get lucky and people would start selling off their old kits for cheaper! hahaha


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

Im still waiting for an ETA. would be kinda nice.
Im in love with this kit.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Rippinralf)*


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

In fact let me put this out there... 
IF any of you are planning on buying this kit to replace your current WORKING turbo setup then IM me and we can start negotiating a price for me to relieve you of your old one.
This will help you get the money to buy the new one and it will help me get a cost effective system.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

In eurotuner it said the stage 1 2.0 turbo kit will produce 151whp...


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (v-tecs suck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-tecs suck* »_In eurotuner it said the stage 1 2.0 turbo kit will produce 151whp...

Can't be mad at that, that's upwards of a 50% increase in whp.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*

Dyno chart or ban!


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Call up Kinetic and see if you can get in on the Beta testing program for MkIV 2.0. When Shawn has parts ready, you'll have to drive up to Vancouver BC and leave your car for 2-3 days. I'm sure Shawn would LOVE to have a Jetta, Golf, and Beetle come up and test out the kit once they are ready.
I imagine the incentive for beta testing the kit woudl be free install, at-cost parts, and dyno testing








Just call them up!

Damn i think i'm going to give them a call sometime today I wouldnt mind driving to Vancouver at all


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Dubboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubboi* »_
Damn i think i'm going to give them a call sometime today I wouldnt mind driving to Vancouver at all









Winterpeg to Vancouver is a nice trip.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

try LA to Vancouver.
I love how I keep checking this thread hoping it will say somewhere that i won the turbo kit.....but it won't happen


----------



## Iced Golf (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_Dyno chart or ban!


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (Iced Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iced Golf* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

so a 2.0 makes 102whp\125wtq(that much torque), boosted it makes 152whp/165wtq thats not bad if the kit is 2K.
PS i see the glass as half full always round up


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

for 2k, your not gonna get much better. And the IC version is supposed to put down roughly 200whp














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (lowa2)*

Thanks Iced Golf, works for me! How much boost at the time? Ambient temp? Humidity? Altitude?


----------



## Iced Golf (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_Thanks Iced Golf, works for me! How much boost at the time? Ambient temp? Humidity? Altitude?

it isnt my dyno, its just a pic of this months eurotuner article on these kits.
says the kit runs at 6psi and costs $2950


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

BOO!!!


----------



## ToiletMint (Aug 1, 2004)

MMMMM, anyone have dyno's on a modified head and valve train with a turbo?
So far on my jetta its ported, oversized necked down TT valves, lightweight lifter, tt266 cam, and soon to have mk4 tubular manifold to a 2.25 catback. 
are those #'s off a stock 2.0 with a turbo?


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

usually to get a true dyno... but good question.


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

Bang your head if you can't wait for the Mk4 kit


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jetta_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta_kid* »_Bang your head if you can't wait for the Mk4 kit


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (ToiletMint)*

i think that "stock" 2.0 isnt exactly stock...the numbers are about 5-10whp higher than where they should be...i think it was chiped? cuz last time i checked we 2.0s made 92-97whp STOCK and around 115-118 wlb/ft STOCk


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Either way, 150 at the wheels puts us right where the stock 12V VR6 is at and definitely beats the stock 150hp 1.8Ts


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (gargameliob)*

Cash in hand and willing to be one of the first. I got a buddy with a 98 M3 and i want to give him a run. might have to wait till the stage 2 comes out to beat him but a 2350lb car with 150whp and 165wtq should give a 3300lb m3 with 210whp a run on the 1/4 and a track.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Cash on hand also! Waiting for Stage 2 as well. But I need the MK4 version...


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

I *REALLY* AM WAITING FOR THAT MKIV KIT!!!


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Dubboi)*


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Folks,
I think you gotta stop banging your heads or someone will crack a scul.


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

any solid new details that can be revealed? Or is that info all coming out with the release? thanks for some promising new products


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

(drooling & dreaming over the mk4 kit)


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (randallhb)*

Now excuse my ignorance but I have a question:








Here we can see that the Turbo inlet is on the passenger side of the engine where it should be for the MK3s. 
My question is, since the MK4 have the intake on the driver side, can the turbo be assebled backwards? ...and if so, woudn't that require a completely different downpipe for the MK4?


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Now excuse my ignorance but I have a question:
Here we can see that the Turbo inlet is on the passenger side of the engine where it should be for the MK3s. 
My question is, since the MK4 have the intake on the driver side, can the turbo be assebled backwards? ...and if so, woudn't that require a completely different downpipe for the MK4?









I think that IS a good question http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

well until the mk4 kit is banged out i think i'll make due with my newly accquired TDO4L-13T...hmmmm


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Now excuse my ignorance but I have a question:
Here we can see that the Turbo inlet is on the passenger side of the engine where it should be for the MK3s. 
My question is, since the MK4 have the intake on the driver side, can the turbo be assebled backwards? ...and if so, woudn't that require a completely different downpipe for the MK4?









Yes, you're exactly right, thats why the MKIV kit is not done yet


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Now excuse my ignorance but I have a question:








Here we can see that the Turbo inlet is on the passenger side of the engine where it should be for the MK3s. 
My question is, since the MK4 have the intake on the driver side, can the turbo be assebled backwards? ...and if so, woudn't that require a completely different downpipe for the MK4?









I think as long as there wasn't a directional problem with the spinning of the turbine, what would be the major problems in development. I am sure there are many different turbos that could be used that would just mount in the other direction.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Now excuse my ignorance but I have a question:
Here we can see that the Turbo inlet is on the passenger side of the engine where it should be for the MK3s. 
My question is, since the MK4 have the intake on the driver side, can the turbo be assebled backwards? ...and if so, woudn't that require a completely different downpipe for the MK4?









On the MKIII vs MkIV VR6 kits, they do exactly as you say: the turbo is flipped 180° so the compressor is on the drivers-side. Yes a new downpipe is required and it is a little tricky to manufacture and install because of the location of the wastegate and dump tube. The same mainfold will be used. But really, other than the downpipe and the ECU programming there shouldn't be too much different with the MkIV kit. It sounds simple, but getting the fitment exact and doing the testing takes a lot of TIME.



_Modified by phatvw at 12:01 PM 9-1-2006_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_Yes, you're exactly right, thats why the MKIV kit is not done yet









AAHA! Gotcha!
Now, it also seems to me that all you need for the MK4 downpipe is to rotate the top piece, above the flex joint, to 180 degrees and relocate the hole for the wastegate on the other side, correct?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

I have'nt posted in months but this looks pretty interesting. If this kit is done by january (for aeg) put me on the list.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

i want it now!!!!


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

workin on it


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_workin on it









Is there a posibility there will be special pricing for us when the MK4 version is released? maybe an introductorary offer? simular to a group buy? so we can save a couple bucks


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (gargameliob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gargameliob* »_.. so we can save a couple *hundred* bucks









... a slight correction there...















On the serious side, there are a bunch of us MK4 fanatics with cash on hand and desire for FI. Please, make us happy by Christmas!


----------



## urbaanboheemik (Aug 10, 2006)

Sprks can be changed only after removing inlet maniford?!


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (urbaanboheemik)*

Good to know that Kinetic wont pull the plug on the MK4 kit. How long of a wait do we still have??


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

glad that i just finished the eip stage 2 kit when this is comming out, where were you a few months back


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Dubboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubboi* »_Good to know that Kinetic wont pull the plug on the MK4 kit. How long of a wait do we still have??









workin on it still, hopefully not too long







we have some other projects in the works now too


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

I just talked to clay @ Kinetics. 2-3weeks and 2000USD for 2.0 MK3 Kit. Just in time for me to take my car off the road for winter







. oh well got to love 1 day insurance for those nice snow free days. plus -20C intake temps will be killer


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Good Good!


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

Excellent


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_I just talked to clay @ Kinetics. 2-3weeks and 2000USD for 2.0 MK3 Kit. Just in time for me to take my car off the road for winter







. oh well got to love 1 day insurance for those nice snow free days. plus -20C intake temps will be killer

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

I beat you to it


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

what would be the difference in price MKIII/MKIV???
And i already know what i will be getting for christmas


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Dubboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubboi* »_what would be the difference in price MKIII/MKIV???
And i already know what i will be getting for christmas

Well the MkIV VR6 kit is $2950 vs $2650 for MkIII
If the MkIII 2.0 kit is indeed $2000, then I bet the MkIV kit will come in around $2200-$2250. That way it will compete with some of the other FI kits out there


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I'm currently searching for another car to buy for real cheap that will get me around while i install this kit when it comes out


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

my computer blew gotta fix it first anyone got a cheap one?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Now I have yet another question (hope its not too silly







)








Here we see how the turbo downpipe ends with this 3-bolt triangular flange. How exactly do you attach that to the exhaust system? Last time I worked on the exhaust, I did not see anything that could bolt up to this flange.
Also, if welding and cutting will be needed, will a similar triangular flange be provided for us to weld or clamp to the exhaust so that we can bolt the two pieces together?....
I mean, even the aftermarket exhausts do not come with this triangular flange....



_Modified by vasillalov at 1:13 PM 9-6-2006_


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

i think that is a minor detail, all that would really need to be done is have no flange then get a adaper to fit the 2 pieces of pipe and get it welded on.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

mines got a matching flange maybe someone did some custom exhaust work.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (C_Fizzle)*

would ya'll be able to supply a turbo chip...to those who would like to buy one? and if so how much?
























_Modified by the_q_jet at 3:45 PM 9-6-2006_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_would ya'll be able to supply a turbo chip...to those who would like to buy one? and if so how much?























The software is by C2 motorsports. You can call them directly and get a turbo chip burnt for your specs...


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

the flange on the cat is for an a3. the a4 has a combined downpipe and cat.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Rippinralf)*

are there any pics of stage II for a mkIII or is it even out yet? i am thinking of doing this but im trying to figure out what would be easier to fab up to make work with my sri. 
if i did stage I then the piece would have circled in red would have to be turned to the right for ease of install. but if i decided to upgrade after that piping would be all funny and in the way. so stage II right of the bat im thinking would be the best.








pics of my bay as of now


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (vwluger22)*

your going to have to probably wait for stage 2. i doubt that they have one the other way and chances are that they are all already made for stage 1 to be released very soon, but you never know these guys seem to think of everything.







(browny points) how much do i get the kit for now


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (sniper512)*

so would this kit work with an SRI or not??!?!?! or do i have to make some custom piping in order to work with an SRI.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Dubboi)*

you would need custom piping because your TB is at the front not the rear. plus in the stage 1 the turbo elbow is going to the drivers side and you will need it to goto the passenger side. also the air filter and turbo inlet piping needs to sit about where your TB is now so with all this you would be better off switching back to the stock setup. I am pretty sure the stage 2 won't help either. I am sure you could get a good price for the SRI too.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (sniper512)*

yea but SRI + trubo = the s3x http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_you would need custom piping because your TB is at the front not the rear. plus in the stage 1 the turbo elbow is going to the drivers side and you will need it to goto the passenger side. also the air filter and turbo inlet piping needs to sit about where your TB is now so with all this you would be better off switching back to the stock setup. I am pretty sure the stage 2 won't help either. I am sure you could get a good price for the SRI too.

no way am i going back to stock intake the sri is made for FI, but if I could see some pics of it on a car then i defiantly would know if it would fit. i think with cutting up the pipping in the kit it could work and fit with my sri. the cone filter might not be in the way of the throttle body but thats why pics of it installed would help. but the turbo elbow not sure if they weld it on or not assuming its made like that i will probably have to cut it and turn it the other way. not sure if its worth it but it might be a worth a shot.


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (vwluger22)*

well i dont think that i would need to get it to the passenger side since i know that USRT makes SRI with the TB on the drivers i was thinking kinda like that


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Dubboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubboi* »_well i dont think that i would need to get it to the passenger side since i know that USRT makes SRI with the TB on the drivers i was thinking kinda like that










That is my plan too intercooler to intake woot!


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (ejg3855)*

now that intake would work great.


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (sniper512)*

hmmm it seems like my plan it will work IC/SRI cam, can't wait i think i will be getting an SRI soon. now i got a question do you guys know if the text car was bone stock with no exhaust or cam or had that stuff already?


----------



## sx3 (Nov 22, 2004)

i have a few questions regarding emissions..
dont know who would be able to answer them...but if i get this kit (which i hope i do) i want to know if i will have difficulty passing an emissions test...would the emissions even be affected? 
TIA


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (sx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sx3* »_i have a few questions regarding emissions..
dont know who would be able to answer them...but if i get this kit (which i hope i do) i want to know if i will have difficulty passing an emissions test...would the emissions even be affected? 
TIA

I have the Kinetic VR6 turbo and passed emissions. If yoru state just plugs into the OBD port, and you car doesn't have a check engine light, you are good to go. If your state does a tailpipe test it will probably be ok too. If your state is rigourous and does a full engine bay inspection you will fail for sure.
I think for Ontario clean air they just plug into the OBD computer port.


_Modified by phatvw at 10:17 AM 9-8-2006_


----------



## sx3 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
I have the Kinetic VR6 turbo and passed emissions. If yoru state just plugs into the OBD port, and you car doesn't have a check engine light, you are good to go. If your state does a tailpipe test it will probably be ok too. If your state is rigourous and does a full engine bay inspection you will fail for sure.
I think for Ontario clean air they just plug into the OBD computer port.

_Modified by phatvw at 10:17 AM 9-8-2006_

if its just OBD then i think i should be good
cool, thanks a lot


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (sx3)*

the visual inspection is kinda BULL ****. in some places you could have swapped in a newer motor that has way bette remmissions but if it's not the "right" one you fail.
if you have no cel for emmissions related items, and your car passes the emmisions out of the tail pipe that's the important part


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

get this back up there, looks like a damn clean setup.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

any more news?
also any chance that the gt28r will be availible as an option instead of the t3/t4 ? i know it'd cost a few bucks more


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

Is it $2000US for this kit cause I just noticed that it says it is $2950 in Eurotuner Mag or is that for the MK4 VR6 Kit that they also featured with the 2.0L







back to the top.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Kinetic kits:
MkIV VR6 $2950
MkIII VR6 $2650
MkIII 2.0 $2000
MkIV 2.0 ???


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

good to hear


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Kinetic kits:
MkIV VR6 $2950
MkIII VR6 $2650
MkIII 2.0 $2000
MkIV 2.0 no more than $2500 for stage 1 *crosses fingers*


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta_kid)*

MkIV stage I wont be more than $2500, Otherwise they are pretty much saying its more cost effective to turbo your mkIII VR rather than your 2.0. And that would be


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*

I think the mkiv kit will probably be around 2300$ this is if they want to knock down the competition. Another Q. will the mkiv kit include software and bigger injectors or we have to get them separate? And if they do come with it will they be custom burned.... ie: cams, exhaust, SRI and the other goodies


_Modified by Dubboi at 1:25 PM 9-17-2006_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Dubboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubboi* »_I think the mkiv kit will probably be around 2300$ this is if they want to knock down the competition. Another Q. will the mkiv kit include software and bigger injectors or we have to get them separate? And if they do come with it will they be custom burned.... ie: cams, exhaust, SRI and the other goodies

_Modified by Dubboi at 1:25 PM 9-17-2006_

If its like Kinetic's other stage-1 kits, then it will include 30# or 36# injectors and software based on C2Motorsport's design. You would have to talk to C2 to get custom programming for your other mods like cams and such, although the MkIV ECU's are quite good at adapting and making the most power possible. You can always nudge the default ignition timing with the Lemmiwinks tool and a VAG-COM cable...



_Modified by phatvw at 3:45 PM 9-17-2006_


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Lol, I knew that was going to end up in someones signature...


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

when







, back to the top


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (sx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sx3* »_i cant wait to see what the MK4 version looks like...i'm almost certain i will purchase it though

x2 !!!


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

no estimated time when the mkiv will be released at this point??
still deciding whether to turbo or jsut slap the ns charger on my 2L


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*

http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
its sorta kinda on their site now. for obd1 and obd2. I though it was going to be for obd2 only?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

any confirmation on what injectors will be with the stg2 2.0?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

i would imagine that they will try to stay with the 30# injectors from the stage 1.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Clay was saying 36# (380cc) injectors were used (for OBD1 applications).


_Modified by rhussjr at 6:27 AM 9-21-2006_


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

really thats awsome. just can't wait!!!!


----------



## Florida Dio (Sep 21, 2006)

I have been looking everywhere for a admirabal turbo kit for my golf mkIV. My buddy who has a 02 1.8t jetta told me to check here.. and he was right. the onley bad thing is it isn't out yet. so i guess ill have to keep getting smoked by fat kids in in v6 ford fuzions........dam, that sucks


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Dio)*

Clay when, its been 2 weeks and the snow is starting to make its way down the local mountains







and I want to beable to put some of the new found power to the ground before spring


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Man for some reason it seems that it's taking forever for kinetic to release the turbo







please make my dreams come true


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Dubboi)*

I would rather it come out later and right than sooner and incomplete. My buddy here in Cranbrook just got a turbo from kinetics to replace the stage 3 turbo he had and blew up on his SRT-4. The new one rocks. He said and I agree it is a way better choice for his kit than the one he got with it from some company in Ontario. The car makes about the same power as before but now it comes on a lot sooner. He thanks the guys at Kinetics for the help picking it for his project. PS This car is a monster on the street has no traction all the way through 3rd with a slipping clutch. This car makes at least 400whp most likely more







.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_I would rather it come out later and right than sooner and incomplete. My buddy here in Cranbrook just got a turbo from kinetics to replace the stage 3 turbo he had and blew up on his SRT-4. The new one rocks. He said and I agree it is a way better choice for his kit than the one he got with it from some company in Ontario. The car makes about the same power as before but now it comes on a lot sooner. He thanks the guys at Kinetics for the help picking it for his project. PS This car is a monster on the street has no traction all the way through 3rd with a slipping clutch. This car makes at least 400whp most likely more







. 

Yes, that was me. 

We have a few stage 2 kits in testing now, i would show pics, but they are too sweet for the internet right now


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

how do I go about getting one of these stage 2s for testing







. DO we really have to wait at least another 2 weeks for the OBD1 chips from C2







. I am phsyic







.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_how do I go about getting one of these stage 2s for testing







. DO we really have to wait at least another 2 weeks for the OBD1 chips from C2







. I am phsyic







.








call the shop, talk to jonny


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Rippinralf,
Is the MK4 Stage 1 kit be out by Christmas? That's all I need to know.


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Rippinralf,
Is the MK4 Stage 1 kit be out by Christmas? That's all I need to know.

x2


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (Dubboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubboi* »_
x2

x3


----------



## ness (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Rippinralf,
Is the MK4 Stage 1 kit be out by Christmas? That's all I need to know.
x3


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (ness)*

X4


----------



## rythiel (Nov 2, 2005)

is this out yet?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (rythiel)*

Soon I will be talking with Clay today.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

all i need to know is when will the mk4 stg 2 chip be ready for us drive by wire folk and whether or not you're using 30# or 36# injectors?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_all i need to know is when will the mk4 stg 2 chip be ready for us drive by wire folk and whether or not you're using 30# or 36# injectors?








not sure actually


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Rippinralf, Is the MK4 Stage 1 kit be out by Christmas? That's all I need to know.

I'll say Yes

_Quote, originally posted by *Dubboi* »_
x2

Yes

_Quote, originally posted by *ness* »_
x3

Yes

_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_X4

Yes

_Quote, originally posted by *rythiel* »_is this out yet?


Not yet








We're workin hard on the 2.0 program now


----------



## eurochris1021 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

and this kit will work good with all stock internals?? any recomended upgrades and price???


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (eurochris1021)*

WHEN O JESUS WHEN WILL the MKIII STG II BE OUT! I WANT I NEED!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

PM ME AS SOON AS YOU KNOW SOMETHING!


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
Not yet








We're workin hard on the 2.0 program now
















well i guess i gotta cancel my holidays this winter in order to get the turbo


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

I actually don't mind that Kinetic takes this long. Just means they r taking time to smooth out problems with the software so that we don't blow up or anything. Keep in mind that they tune the chip, and its not a separate fuel management system so its best that they take a while on the software.


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_I actually don't mind that Kinetic takes this long. Just means they r taking time to smooth out problems with the software so that we don't blow up or anything. Keep in mind that they tune the chip, and its not a separate fuel management system so its best that they take a while on the software.

good philosophy. gives me time to save so im not puttin it all on plastic.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*

rip ~ will there be the possibility to purchase the injectors and software seperate from the kit? I have already gathered up much of the parts needed for my homebrew kit but would feel more comfortable with a tested software/ fueling solution. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

btw, why is Kinetic and EIP using blow off valves? I thought VWs didnt handle blow off valves very well and had to use diverter valves.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

in the pic on the first page it looks like a diverter valve.


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_in the pic on the first page it looks like a diverter valve.

indeed, its not a bov.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*

I don't want a BOV I am painting my IC black(sleeper) and I am going to smoke my buddies 98 M3. He won't know what is happening till he hears it spool by then it will be too late


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_I don't want a BOV I am painting my IC black(sleeper) and I am going to smoke my buddies 98 M3. He won't know what is happening till he hears it spool by then it will be too late








 Yea good luck with your gearing....


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

Your telling me a 2300lbs GTI with 200+whp can't beat a 98 M3 that weighs 3300lbs and has maybe 210whp? I know for a fact that it can't run faster than 14.5 in the 1/4 in stock form. I know it may be close on the street but @ the track I hope to break into the 13s with my setup.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Not saying it wont be 'faster' just quicker in certain street situtuations. you go through 3 gears to his 2...


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

Ya I know he has better gearing in some cases but as a whole my cars should be much faster. If not stage 3 won't be to far off.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Ya I know he has better gearing in some cases but as a whole my cars should be much faster. If not stage 3 won't be to far off.

Another prototype kit is on another test car, looks hawt, hopefully do some more testing today


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

you are already doing test on the stage 3 I thought you were testing the stage 2


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

damn.. i can't imagine a stage 3 on the 2.0s... probably requires some major internal upgrades considering our motors put out like 95 whp stock


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

I would imagine that the crank in the OBD1 cars will be good(forged), but the OBD2 cars may need a crank. all 2.0 will probably need rods and pistons and some really good head bolts not to mention a new clutch and LSD or an 02A swap.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

See this is what really gets me...
All the performance manufacturers start working on Stage 2 and Stage 3 and Stage 1000 for the same platform. This automatically limits the customer base. 
Why not offer the same stage all across the platforms, get lots of customers and thus a larger base of test mules. Then work out all the bugs on the different platforms and offer Stage 2 - Stage N.
That's why we have BBM working on Stage 3 for ABA and they would not touch the AEG motor with a 10 foot pole. Its rediculious!
Take me for an example. I got cash on hand right now. I want Stage 1 for my AEG. I've been patient for years. First I wanted Neuspeed charger. Then I wanted to buy EIP turbo kit. Then I wanted to build my own Turbo. Then BBM came out with their charger for the ABA. Now we have Kinetic promissing a nice turbo kit.
In the end, everyone is digging into later stages instead of broadening the customer base.
So if I see ABA Stages 2 and 3 and no AEG Stage 1 before Christmass, I am gonna say: "Obviously, here is yet another company that does not want my business and my money" and I will purchase the Neuspeed charger. 
Folks, its a simple supply-demand thing. There are more people demanding MK4 Stage 1 than people demanding Stage 2 for ABA.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_See this is what really gets me...
All the performance manufacturers start working on Stage 2 and Stage 3 and Stage 1000 for the same platform. This automatically limits the customer base. 
Why not offer the same stage all across the platforms, get lots of customers and thus a larger base of test mules. Then work out all the bugs on the different platforms and offer Stage 2 - Stage N.
That's why we have BBM working on Stage 3 for ABA and they would not touch the AEG motor with a 10 foot pole. Its rediculious!
Take me for an example. I got cash on hand right now. I want Stage 1 for my AEG. I've been patient for years. First I wanted Neuspeed charger. Then I wanted to buy EIP turbo kit. Then I wanted to build my own Turbo. Then BBM came out with their charger for the ABA. Now we have Kinetic promissing a nice turbo kit.
In the end, everyone is digging into later stages instead of broadening the customer base.
So if I see ABA Stages 2 and 3 and no AEG Stage 1 before Christmass, I am gonna say: "Obviously, here is yet another company that does not want my business and my money" and I will purchase the Neuspeed charger. 
Folks, its a simple supply-demand thing. There are more people demanding MK4 Stage 1 than people demanding Stage 2 for ABA.


wow that is well put and I agree 100% now I will go have a







until something is avalible for my MkIV AEG also.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Well there are some people that just want stage 1 and thats it, but there are some like me that wanted the stage 1 because I thought that stage 2 was far off but when I found out the stage 2 was coming sooner I will now wait. I believe that going from a stage 1 thats is done to a stage 2 is easier than starting over and developing a stage 1 for AEG. They are getting their base done before moving on and getting to much on their plate.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

well that dont make so sense at all. Its more difficult to develop a base product for an all new segment of a market than it is to make adjustments to a exisitng product.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (ejg3855)*

I don't know about which one is easier. All I see is the fact that developers work on Stage 2+ for just a selected bunch of people rather than working on Stage 1 for another platform where hundreds of pottential customers are wayting.
That's why BBM is doing their ABA Stage 3 crap and they refuse to even talk to you on the phone about AEG stage 1.
Also, when u get into later stages you start worring about detonation, software problems, fueling problems. You hit the limits of the engine design. Circumventing this can be harder, then just redesigning a freaking down pipe.
In our case, all the MK4 guys need is a different downpipe. C2 is doing the software so they know how to program the ECU.
You tell me if its easier to redesign the downpipe or if its easier to worry about intercooling, detonation and proper fueling. 
Also, if stage 2 only needs an intercooling and some different plumbing, then BY-GOD, release Stage 1, let the people get it and then offer the intercooler and plumbing as an upgrade.
_Modified by vasillalov at 6:55 PM 9-27-2006_


_Modified by vasillalov at 6:56 PM 9-27-2006_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Sorry if my last two posts sound like a rant, but the MK3s are beginning to rust out. We have the MK5's out and there is the entire MK4 generation which is left out completely.
I mean, do I have to wait till my corrossion warranty (12 years) runs out before there is good out-of-the-box kit is available for my AEG? Is the AEG so damn problematic?


_Modified by vasillalov at 7:02 PM 9-27-2006_


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Its all right







. You AEG guys do get screwed, but if anyone is going to have something out by Christmas and beyond it will be Kinetics. I think there is a big demand for both ABAs and AEGs and it just so happens that it is easier and more cost effective to do ABAs because there is just more experience and parts generally cost less and people are more willing to break MK3s that are beginning to rust out.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Sorry if my last two posts sound like a rant, but the MK3s are beginning to rust out. We have the MK5's out and there is the entire MK4 generation which is left out completely.
I mean, do I have to wait till my corrossion warranty (12 years) runs out before there is good out-of-the-box kit is available for my AEG? Is the AEG so damn problematic?

_Modified by vasillalov at 7:02 PM 9-27-2006_

I hear you man. You can always put together a kit yourself. Most of the MkIII parts are going to be identical to the MkIV parts. The downpipe, like you said is the big re--design. If you know someone that can weld, you can probably make your own. And get the software separately from C2.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

damn. so many ppl here with AEG. 2003 2.0, motor AZH or AZG or somethin like here =] Clay, what code is my engine? i think when drive by wire was introduced, they came out with a diff code. I hope ur turbos will be compatible with my car!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

the AZG is the DBW and so is the AZH...and you're right vas....what makes more sense...having an mk3 crowd of 3,000 who got stage 1 and then making stage 2 becuz 500 of them want to upgrage...or making another stage 1 that is for the mk4 where there are ANOTHER 3,000 costomers....


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_I hear you man. You can always put together a kit yourself. Most of the MkIII parts are going to be identical to the MkIV parts. The downpipe, like you said is the big re--design. If you know someone that can weld, you can probably make your own. And get the software separately from C2.

I don't want to piece together anything. I want an ready-made out-of the box solution which I can install myself with just one or no visits to the exhaust shop. I want to have all the parts I would need and install the kit over the weekend. 
I depend on my car as a daily driver. Piecing the kit together will not work for me because I don't have time to find out what parts I need and order them. That's why we pay much more for a complete kit rather than pieceing it together by ourselves. We pay for the time and research someone else did to figure out what parts I need to buy, where to get them and how to make them work together as a whole system.
Basically I want a complete system that I don't have to worry about and I am paying with cold hard cash. I hope there will be someone to offer something before Christmas. If not, I will be sporting the NS Charger because this product is available NOW and it is just a few clicks away! ... not to mention the 3year 36K mile warranty


_Modified by vasillalov at 10:23 PM 9-27-2006_


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

As I said before to make the stage 2 real isn't a big deal so why not get the other 500(which is probably more like 1500) with not much effort or time. These guys mess with this stuff all day long, fitting an IC is no big deal. Same with the stage 2 chip. C2 already has messed w/ the ABAs ECU so burning the stage 2 is simple for them. plus when this system rocks there is probably going to more like 6000 (Imaginary #s)AEGs lining up. Plus we get to work out any kinks for you anyways







.

_Modified by sniper512 at 3:33 AM 9-28-2006_


_Modified by sniper512 at 3:34 AM 9-28-2006_


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

well i'm not here to be a jerk, but I'm on Kinetic's side. Look guys, like i said before, this kit doesn't come with a stand alone fuel management system. EIP doesn't either. Thats why there r complaints about ppl blowin their engine up and crap. I want Kinetic to take their time on this, so that when we all put the kit in our car, we can drive it raound, have fun, instead of finding a new engine half a year later.
Anyone feel the same with me on this?
And also, I HIGHLY doubt that there will be 3,000 customers for a turbo. When companies mass produce turbo kits, its more like 20. These aren't iPods. Sure, there may be a lot of Jettas around, but we are like 5% of the 2.0 drivers who actually go a F.I. route.
So lets give Kinetic a break, cuz all theyre doing is researching more so we don't cry about our dead car later on. As Clay said, its comin out before Christmas. The least we can do is just wait until then.
Vasillalov, if you want the neuspeed sc you should go ahead and get it. You make it seem as if your being forced to wait for this Kinetic kit. Just remember this:
$2,400 for a Neuspeed kit to put out 132 whp
or
$2,000 for a stage 1 kinetic kit for 150-160 whp.
I dunno, but I would definitely wait.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

btw, I totally agree with vasillalov's statement about how MKIV 2.0s are left in the dark. no company seems to be producing kits for us...
but tahts still not a reason to rag on kinetic for trying to help our butts later down the road by doing more and more tests.
btw, since when was a GTI/Jetta only 2100 pounds? The last time I checked, we were almost close to 3800/3900 pounds


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Your telling me a 2300lbs GTI with 200+whp can't beat a 98 M3 that weighs 3300lbs and has maybe 210whp? I know for a fact that it can't run faster than 14.5 in the 1/4 in stock form. I know it may be close on the street but @ the track I hope to break into the 13s with my setup.

are the gti's really 2300 lbs? how much do jettas weigh?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Well, I certainly agree that waiting for a more refined product is definitely a smarter way to go. Don't get me wrong here.
But when they are talking about testing Stage 3 for ABA and there is no Stage 1 AEG out there seems ridiculous to me.
Also, I don't think the software is the issue here. Stage 2 handles little more boost because its intercooled. That is it. C2 already know enough to make reliable chips that work either way.
Another thing is, I want to get the Stage 1 and then work on intercooling myself. That's because I want to purchase the USRT manifold and run it with the intercooled setup. You see, I really do want Stage 2 AEG but I want to build the intercooling myself.
Finally, I don't want my opinions to sound like I am slamming Kinetic. Not at all! I am quite supportive of of them even considering the MK4 platform. That's up in my books. Just straighten out the priorities here a little...
Stage 3 vs Stage 1. Should be a simple math....

In the mean time, my AEG is pushing close to 100K. It will soon start rusting out so give me that turbo ALREADY!


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

I think these are imaginary numbers @ least I thought so. I was just using it as something to base it on. I totally agree you guys get burned but don't @#$%^ at a company that is probably or only hope for awhile. I am pretty sure if they say it that Kinetics will come through. 
Aznmaster153 - Were you talking to me about weight. My car is a MK3 and last I checked a stock MK3 GTI 2.0 was about 2650 maybe a little more loaded. My car was 2650 when I started and now it is 2300lbs. Also I am pretty sure MK4s weigh just over 3000lbs.


_Modified by sniper512 at 3:55 AM 9-28-2006_


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

oh ok i see your point. yes I agree that a stage 3 for a MKIII is a bit unfair for us MKIVs hangin with no stage kit at all.
btw u guys, how much psi can our MKIV 2.0 engines take? I heard that the MKIIIs handle higher psi better than our MKIVs. I don't want to fry any pistons or damage my engine.
Thats why I want to know if stage 3 is gonna require major internal upgrades.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

I think MK3s, especially earlier ones like 94s







have forged cranks and oil squirters(not sure on the oil squirters) so I believe they can handle more.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_btw, I totally agree with vasillalov's statement about how MKIV 2.0s are left in the dark. no company seems to be producing kits for us...
but tahts still not a reason to rag on kinetic for trying to help our butts later down the road by doing more and more tests.
btw, since when was a GTI/Jetta only 2100 pounds? The last time I checked, we were almost close to 3800/3900 pounds


all i know is a mkiv jetta is 2950 from the factory.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

oh thanks for clearing me up on the weight of our cars. So is my MKIV jetta lighter than lets say... a 2005 BMW 330 CI?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_In the mean time, my AEG is pushing close to 100K. It will soon start rusting out so give me that turbo ALREADY!























I just ticked over 106K and started collecting my turbo parts. I need boost before its too late.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Pretty sure you are lighter. If you have ever road in one that quality drive is a huge sacrifice to being FAT!!! One site said they weigh anywhere from 3300-3700lbs







. Now thats FAT. A completely base 330







will be close to your weight.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

My Honda Pilot weighs 4400lbs to compare and pilots seat 8.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

thanks guys, really appreciate the input. Now that clears up confusion on the weight.
Now on the other hand... the USRT 8v crossflow manifold.. will that be compatible with the turbo kit kinetic will put out? Has anyone installed one of these in ur MKIV? I believe i have the AZG engine and on USRT's site, it lists the AZG as being compatible with their manifold.
So question is... stage 2 kit from Kinetic fit the USRT manifold?


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_
btw u guys, how much psi can our MKIV 2.0 engines take? I heard that the MKIIIs handle higher psi better than our MKIVs. I don't want to fry any pistons or damage my engine.


true but AEG's are not that weak and i would like to know why some companies dont want to mess with the AEG














but my hope is on the kit kinetic is working on first i dont want to go with neuspeed and second i dont want to pay crazy shipping/ customs charges if i buy the EIP kit







. And AEG's holds ~9PSI with stock everything including ECU and that's not bad at all. And most of us MK4 guys have been saving for quite a while to get make our cars faster so i see kinetic making good sales if the price it's right.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_So question is... stage 2 kit from Kinetic fit the USRT manifold?

Most probably it won't work. That's why you get the Stage 1, do your own piping. You still get all the exhaust stuff taken care of for you.
Also, if the Stage 1 is available sooner, one can pay for it now, and then once they are happy with it, people can save up some cash and add USRT + intercooling. This allows more flexibility when it comes to budgeting.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_My Honda Pilot weighs 4400lbs to compare and pilots seat 8.

That's because they use aluminum foil for fenders!


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Sorry if my last two posts sound like a rant, but the MK3s are beginning to rust out. We have the MK5's out and there is the entire MK4 generation which is left out completely.
I mean, do I have to wait till my corrossion warranty (12 years) runs out before there is good out-of-the-box kit is available for my AEG? Is the AEG so damn problematic?

_Modified by vasillalov at 7:02 PM 9-27-2006_

thats because MKIV 2.0 jettas are lame


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

so... the stage 2 kinetic kit is just an addition of an intercooler? I highly doubt that thats the only addition.. there is no way u go from 160whp to 200-230 whp just by adding an intercooler. there must be something else provided within the stage 2 kit.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

yeah, you can run more boost with an intercooler, but like I already said you mk4 guys will probably need some internal upgrades for anything past stage 1 to be be reliable. 
also software will be different between the AEG, and the 2 drive by wire engines so it will be a while before they find the limits of the engine and make it reliable, and make 3 completely new tunes.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

Adding a Good IC setup is huge I have heard for every degree C you lower your Intake temps it is worth 1 hp roughly. Not sure if that includes how much extra boost you can run, but the extra boost is KEY








. You can go from 6psi(stage1) to 10-12psi(stage2) from a IC and mapping.


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_btw, I totally agree with vasillalov's statement about how MKIV 2.0s are left in the dark. no company seems to be producing kits for us...


I've been watching this thread from day one, thinking about getting this for my mk3....but I think its like this....
mk3's 2.0's are cheap and everywhere...and a great platform to mod
Mk4's got the 1.8t and vr6 in about every other car it seems...why waste the time modding the 2.0 when those engines are so plentiful, and a MUCH better performance base...
Why should a company spend so much time developing a 160hp kit for a car that was available (in plentiful numbers) with more than that stock?
Just a thought...


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (kweetech)*

You do have a point, but most people that own MK4 2.0 have fairly new cars some almost brand new. I don't think many are willing to tear apart their cars and do a swap. 160whp is close if not a little more than a 1.8T puts out stock so why not? MK4 2.0 are fairly cheap compared to their bigger brothers so for an extra $2000 or so they can have the equivalent and be cooler cause they have a 2.0 not a 1.8


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (kweetech)*

so many ppl on any forum say "switch ur car" as if its getting a beer out of the refrigerator. Its not that easy. There is the time u spend to advertise, the money to advertise, the paperwork, time lost, etc.
The fact that you made a 2.0 go 200whp is somethin that i think is more worthy to note than a 1.8t guy just chipping his car.
thats just my take on it.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

X2


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

The fact that you made a 2.0 go 200whp is somethin that i think is more worthy to note than a 1.8t guy just chipping his car.
x3

More true when you make your own kit out of junk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_so... the stage 2 kinetic kit is just an addition of an intercooler? I highly doubt that thats the only addition.. there is no way u go from 160whp to 200-230 whp just by adding an intercooler. there must be something else provided within the stage 2 kit.

lol yea id say the power increaes are a bit off . . .but with what other modifcations/ adjustments . . that is the real question.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_The fact that you made a 2.0 go 200whp is somethin that i think is more worthy to note than a 1.8t guy just chipping his car.


Not only that, torque curve i've seen on boosted 2.0 is quite different than a 1.8t/chipped 1.8t.... so it's a different drving experience... )
(oh and aegs are mostly made in Germany and dont smell like crayons...)


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

If you go from 6 psi to 12psi with lower charge temps you don't think the stage 2 will put out 200whp its only 40 more whp from stage 1. If not through in a cam and poof!!! not to mention a 2.5 high flow exhaust.


_Modified by sniper512 at 7:56 PM 9-28-2006_


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_damn.. i can't imagine a stage 3 on the 2.0s... probably requires some major internal upgrades considering our motors put out like 95 whp stock

ABA bottom end is good for at least 300hp. obd1 or 2.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

i have an azg i think. Drive by wire. it shouldn't be any different from aeg other than the fact that aeg is drive by cable right?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_
Not only that, torque curve i've seen on boosted 2.0 is quite different than a 1.8t/chipped 1.8t.... so it's a different drving experience... )
(oh and aegs are mostly made in Germany and dont smell like crayons...)

Yeah its a peakier torque curve because you have so much less flow, AEG's engines were made in mexico and the chassis was made in either mexico or brazil depending on if its a golf or jetta, whats this about crayons?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Drive by wire and drive by cable are 2 diferent versions of motronic, one has control over the throttle response, and all aspects of the throttle body. it will need a completely new program to be written for it so it will take longer.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
Yeah its a peakier torque curve because you have so much less flow, AEG's engines were made in mexico and the chassis was made in either mexico or brazil depending on if its a golf or jetta, whats this about crayons?

Ok.. AEG gtis were made in germany... My friends complain about their mexican made vws interior smelling like crayons...


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (Polizei_99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polizei_99* »_ABA bottom end is good for at least 300hp. obd1 or 2. 

mabey for 60 seconds...
you know this how?.....


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_
Ok.. AEG gtis were made in germany... My friends complain about their mexican made vws interior smelling like crayons...

German or Mexican made. They both have the possibility of smelling like crayons since it is the wax coating they use in the chassis.
either way, this is getting off topic.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Pretty sure 300whp on a stock bottom end is not reliable. Even if the forged crank held in the obd1 cars the rods wouldn't.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

r we talking whp or bhp.
will 230 whp on a MKIV 2.0 be reliable if run at no more than 10 psi?
doe Kinetic's kit come with a boost controller? I hope it does..


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Polizei_99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polizei_99* »_ABA bottom end is good for at least 300hp. obd1 or 2. 

I think he meant crank. I'm right at the limits, and have a dyno day scheduled in early november, now with my big turbo and automatic, I'll show you guys that 300 crank IS enough to slap in the reliable bracket, so long as you don't beat 17psi through it like I'm about to all the time.
Oh, and with a common 17% drivetrain loss, 300 crank turns out to be 249whp. I'm pretty sure with a built head and 17psi 57 trim, I'll beat that, if not get damn close to it.


_Modified by PBWB at 6:49 PM 9-28-2006_


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (PBWB)*

Pics of stage 2 prototype will be up tomorrow.....


----------



## Jetta_kid (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

I like the idea of adding a quality turbo kit to my Mk4 2.0 simply because it's far less common than fixing up a 1.8t or a Vr6. Being unique plays a big role to me. I know that there's no way to get gargantuan numbers from a 2.0, but still, I could honestly say if I went turbo I'd be one of maybe 5 people in Houston to have an Mk4 2.0t, rather than everyone in my club who has a 1.8t or a Vr6. I'm sure some 2.0 owners would love to convert to other platforms if they could, but it still can be a bit of a hassle to do so. This is why I'm glad Kinetic is making a quality kit that is decently reliable for us daily driver guys (which most 2.0 owners are anyways, but...). Just my .02.


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
I think he meant crank. I'm right at the limits, and have a dyno day scheduled in early november, now with my big turbo and automatic, I'll show you guys that 300 crank IS enough to slap in the reliable bracket, so long as you don't beat 17psi through it like I'm about to all the time.
Oh, and with a common 17% drivetrain loss, 300 crank turns out to be 249whp. I'm pretty sure with a built head and 17psi 57 trim, I'll beat that, if not get damn close to it.

_Modified by PBWB at 6:49 PM 9-28-2006_


wouldn't it be a dream to push 300 *WHP* as a daily and it be reliable on our 2.0's o what a dream. . . jstu so when i see an srt4 i can laugh . . . damn srt-4's
and yes. i hear the crayon thing alot.


_Modified by VolksEffect at 6:37 PM 9-28-2006_


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*

I would give them some respect they can hit 11s very easily. Can't wait to see the stage 2 pics. I 'll post some pics when I get mine


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

lol 300 whp on a 2.0 is asking for trouble.
i'll stick with kinetic's projected output of 200-230whp from their stg 2. no more.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

The crayon smell in the MK4s is coming from the foam insulation around the shift knob in the center console. Nothing special. As a matter of fact, I like it. My car still smells the same like on the day I first got it.
300whp out of a 2.0. I would love to see one but it is definitely not practical for me. I'd be happy with just 150-170 at the wheels. By the time I reach 300 whp, I hope I'll be have enough cash to drive an S4 or M3.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

i'd get the new s4, not the old one.
300 whp is crazy. I just want around 215 whp... which the stage 2 is supposed to put out. with that much power, u shouldn't need any internal upgrades... i am getting an LSD tho


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_i'd get the new s4, not the old one

Not worth it for the price. i speak from experience.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_Not worth it for the price. i speak from experience.

Yep, the S4 can tag 300whp from chipping alone, but they're still not _that_ fast. Exhaust also brings alot more life to em tho. My buddy has the GIAC chip and catback, and he scored 364whp/397tq on his B5.
Ok, back OT......


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_lol 300 whp on a 2.0 is asking for trouble.
i'll stick with kinetic's projected output of 200-230whp from their stg 2. no more.

yea probably a good idea. . .just irks me to see srt'4 come stock with 230 hp and cost about the same as it cost me to get my car repiar all the bs, and put my upgrades and turbo adn them still be so much faster . . but i give them credit wehre credit is due. like the new vettes . . how did they build such a powerful machien and price it so damn low! ive heard they upped the prices about 15k sincew the release though . . .they have to be losing money,
but anyways back on track . . . im so tempted to do a 16v head . . but i must stay loyal to the 8v








*edit my errors*
and one more thing. should i wait to get my SRI from USRT? if i get it now which side should i get the TB on?


_Modified by VolksEffect at 8:29 AM 9-29-2006_


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksEffect* »_
and one more thing. should i wait to get my SRI from USRT? if i get it now which side should i get the TB on?

Yes, but I think their fabricator is still on vacation. Get the flange on whatever side you want dude, its your car.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*
















This is a MKIII GTi with a Euro Bumper and our Stage 2 setup


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Thats a mk3 with a front mount, lets see some detailed pics of the setup on a stand or underhood http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

ill do it for you


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*

wow that looks so nice


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_wow that looks so nice

It drives even better


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

that IC looks sick!! The plumbing is some of the cleanest I 've see


----------



## sx3 (Nov 22, 2004)

any numbers yet?


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_ill do it for you









NOOOOOOOOO I WANT I WANT I WANT!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
****! why put these up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ATE YOU ALL!!! lol. im so ready. but im not ready becuase i need to save some cash.
edit for all my messed up words, too excited.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

wiht a diverter valve, do you still get to hear that awesome "spppsshh" sound that a blow off valve makes?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

ya, you get a bit, and you can hear it spool


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

^^^ and this is on stock internals correct?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_^^^ and this is on stock internals correct?

$20 says yes.


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*

so, if this is "stage two"
what does "stage three" consist of?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_so, if this is "stage two"
what does "stage three" consist of?

I suppose: more boost, bigger injectors, low compression head gasket and other goodies that I might be missing.
Stage 2 will be sufficient for me. Anything more must wait for better clutch, tranny and brakes.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
I suppose: more boost, bigger injectors, low compression head gasket and other goodies that I might be missing.
Stage 2 will be sufficient for me. Anything more must wait for better clutch, tranny and brakes. 

definitely, and also will probably require beefed up internals if u don't want ur car popping or breaking down within a year


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

I wanna see and feel the stage 2s torque curve. So soooooon!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

Will we have options with the plumbing??? I'll take my polished thank you... I think this question has been answered already... Will you be able to use the USRT Mani with the Turbo setup?? 










_Modified by 0320thGTI at 1:25 AM 9-30-2006_


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

btw, i just looked on my door panel and it says the car weight is... 3,900 lb.s !!! is this correct? It has separate weights for the front and rear but together its around 3,900


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

no that is most likely its max weight your probably about 3100-3300lbs


_Modified by sniper512 at 1:59 AM 9-30-2006_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_btw, i just looked on my door panel and it says the car weight is... 3,900 lb.s !!! is this correct? It has separate weights for the front and rear but together its around 3,900

Thats with 4 passengers and half a gas tank.
For comparison, MK4 Jetta GL (read no options at all) weighs 3750 lbs. So yeah, its a pig compared to the MK3. ...but it rides better


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Well i guess there is no AEG kit coming from kinetic














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Dubboi)*

Whats with your TB?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_with a diverter valve, do you still get to hear that awesome "spppsshh" sound that a blow off valve makes?

not really, but your car runs properly when you shift. you want that sound spend the money on standalone with a map sensor so you can void any warranty you have left and not pass emissions any more. its a compromise for more power on a factory ECU.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Dubboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubboi* »_Well i guess there is no AEG kit coming from kinetic














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Sais who?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

I think the people in this thread need to stop while they're ahead before Kinetic gets pissed off.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I think the people in this thread need to stop while they're ahead before Kinetic gets pissed off.

I agree completely! Don't spread rumors around without even talking to Kinetic.


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_ya, you get a bit, and you can hear it spool









i am so excited i check this thing every hour on the hour like MTV news.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksEffect* »_i am so excited i check this thing every hour on the hour like MTV news.

Hahahah!
Same here. I just can't wait for the MK4 kit to be ready...


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Hahahah!
Same here. I just can't wait for the MK4 kit to be ready...

me too i'm willing to give a kidney at this point


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

hmm.. a kidney is probably not worth it. but $3,000 for a stage 2 is acceptable.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

any numbers yet for stage 2?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

They said to look somewhere around 200-230whp


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

i am ready for some more pictures to make me jelous . . .


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_hmm.. a kidney is probably not worth it. but $3,000 for a stage 2 is acceptable.

yea acceptable, but id liek to see more like 2650-2850. that would be a dream.


----------



## MK3vento96 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*

didnt feel like reading all 12 pgs.....is this out yet or what?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

anyways... less than two months until the kits get unveiled =P just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

i would love to see a teaser pic


----------



## KyleReidell (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: (Dubboi)*

cant wait until xmas time! 
MKIV 2.0T hotness will be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (KyleReidell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleReidell* »_cant wait until xmas time! 
MKIV 2.0T hotness will be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeahh. I can't wait either...


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (KyleReidell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KyleReidell* »_cant wait until xmas time! 
MKIV 2.0T hotness will be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i hope its MKIII time then . .


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*

I'm kinda nervous about dropping this kit into a car with 135k miles on it...


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

I have 200,000KM on my car and I am not worried at all







.


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_I have 200,000KM on my car and I am not worried at all







.

i ahve about 110k miles . . . not half as worried. the block im fine with and the head . . it will get some work done. its that biatch 020 thats made of glass thats got my boots shaking.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksEffect* »_
i ahve about 110k miles . . . not half as worried. the block im fine with and the head . . it will get some work done. its that biatch 020 thats made of glass thats got my boots shaking.

glass? are you kidding. Glass is strong compared to that tranny, more like paper mache


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (syanczura)*

An 020 should take the stage 1 fine and a clutch upgrade and not to many hard shifts should be ok on the 020. Hard driving will need an 020 w/ a clutch and a LSD or even better a 02A swap.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Just for all your MK4 guys reading this and are scared hearing about the 020 tranny, don't worry, we have 02A's so we're safe.








SMG


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Just for all your MK4 guys reading this and are scared hearing about the 020 tranny, don't worry, we have 02A's so we're safe.








SMG
 Im curious about the ratios though... We wont be holding boost for too long as we have to shift every couple seconds... Also, will we be in peak boost at highway speeds?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Just for all your MK4 guys reading this and are scared hearing about the 020 tranny, don't worry, we have 02A's so we're safe.








SMG

Yep, yep Yep!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_ Im curious about the ratios though... We wont be holding boost for too long as we have to shift every couple seconds... Also, will we be in peak boost at highway speeds? 

But this is what you want! You want close ratio gears so that you can reach max boost faster. Shifting should not be your problem.
Also, expect 3rd gear to offer the most fun in our trannies. 3rd gear is so long compared to the rest that it will take you from 15mph all the way to 70mph without any issues.
Now imagine that under boost.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

4000rpms would probably be peak boost on a T3/T4 (that's where it is with a T3/T4 on a 1.8T anyway).
SMG


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Can you imagine trying to launch with 205/40R17or 16s. You will spin just a little like a good no boost launch but soon after you start to spin the boost will come on and then hold on cause this is where lots of 020s may fail when 1 tire gets loose and the boost is coming on fast


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_... cause this is where lots of 020s may fail when 1 tire gets loose and the boost is coming on fast










That's why they invented the LSD!
Plus its pointless to do hard launches to show off. I mean even now, my 2.0 fills the fenders with tire smoke when I launch at 3000 rpms. Totally pointless...


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

I kind of meant that we would have to start all over. It will be like driving a totally different car. As for the LSD most people are going to buy the kit before upgrading their trannies. I just meant the car is going to be fun and have more than enough power to impress people and make the car harder to handle.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_ Im curious about the ratios though... We wont be holding boost for too long as we have to shift every couple seconds... Also, will we be in peak boost at highway speeds? 

you likely won't hold full boost when part throttle cruising on the highway unless u really have it reving


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (92-8valver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92-8valver* »_
you likely won't hold full boost when part throttle cruising on the highway unless u really have it reving

stage 1 might stage 2 probably not.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Can you imagine trying to launch with 205/40R17or 16s. You will spin just a little like a good no boost launch but soon after you start to spin the boost will come on and then hold on cause this is where lots of 020s may fail when 1 tire gets loose and the boost is coming on fast









205 tires......215 or wider please.......195 and 205's are for MK1's








PS. spinning the tires on launch means the guy in the WRX is kicking your ass.......learn to launch properly ...there will be tire spin when boost hits....from a roll in second









pic for reference........









If you feel the need to do burn outs...do it in a safe enviroment like me.........








my 020 is holding fine....but i have an 02A waiting in the wings


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Just for all your MK4 guys reading this and are scared hearing about the 020 tranny, don't worry, we have 02A's so we're safe.








SMG
actually we have 02Js


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

I have an 02A waiting too. As for wheel spin on a launch. I always have just a little when I have my best launches, but once I am boosted I think I will need to adjust things. I am switching to 16s and looking for a 225 to 235 tire to pop on them.


_Modified by sniper512 at 12:28 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_I have an 02A waiting too. As for wheel spin on a launch. I always have just a little when I have my best launches, but once I am boosted I think I will need to adjust things. I am switching to 16s and looking for a 225 to 235 tire to pop on them.

_Modified by sniper512 at 12:28 PM 10-3-2006_

I hear ya....after you add the turbo you will have some major ajustments.....like holy crap my car actuly goes when i plant my right foot








ANd we need all the rubber we can get on the road.......
















Sorry for pic whoring......I cant help my self


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

uhh wut about 02js? I have an 02j swap cuz i took out my auto tranny


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

What's with lowering the diameter of the wheels?
I mean you'll get the engine revving up just a little faster because you have smaller rotational inertia to overcome. But damn, put some 8" golfcart wheels and watch that thing spin wheels in 5th gear...


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_ill do it for you









Will be doing a Callaway under hood style intercooler on my Jetta. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

Lookin good ehhhhhhhh


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_What's with lowering the diameter of the wheels?
I mean you'll get the engine revving up just a little faster because you have smaller rotational inertia to overcome. But damn, put some 8" golfcart wheels and watch that thing spin wheels in 5th gear...
















Have you ever see a drag tire. Tall side walls help with traction w/ lower psi in the tires. With 16s I can have more side wall. I thought 16s were a very common size














.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Hey Clay what did you have to cut to fit the FMIC in the bumper. I might get a head start







.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

so how long is it until the mk4 kit??


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_An 020 should take the stage 1 fine and a clutch upgrade and not to many hard shifts should be ok on the 020. Hard driving will need an 020 w/ a clutch and a LSD or even better a 02A swap.

this is where my situation comes in. i have a new sachs oem clutch and LWFW that i have been meaning to put in . . . my clutch is slipping like retard on a slip n slide (no offense to retards reading this)
. . . two things. i read somwhere that LWFW and boost are a bad combo because you want to keep the inertia of the the FW under boost . . or something of that matter . . . some one help me out there. let me know the reasoning if true or if the otehr case why false.
secondly i obviously need a stage 1 or 2 clutch . . but damnit i just bought this sachs oem. 
and lastly yea lsd is def on the list, but after forking out 3200 for the turbo and another 400 for clutch . . .lsd is gonna have to wait. that is another 800 not to mention another 500 for USRT SRI.

edit: no wi am really nervous . . int eh MKIII forum it was posted that they put down 240 WHP adn 280 FT/LBS of Torque on stock exhaust. 


_Modified by VolksEffect at 5:26 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksEffect* »_this is where my situation comes in. i have a new sachs oem clutch and LWFW that i have been meaning to put in . . . my clutch is slipping like retard on a slip n slide (no offense to retards reading this)











_Quote, originally posted by *VolksEffect* »_

secondly i obviously need a stage 1 or 2 clutch . . but damnit i just bought this sachs oem. 
and lastly yea lsd is def on the list, but after forking out 3200 for the turbo and another 400 for clutch . . .lsd is gonna have to wait. that is another 800 not to mention another 500 for USRT SRI.

edit: now i am really nervous . . int eh MKIII forum it was posted that they put down 240 WHP adn 280 FT/LBS of Torque on stock exhaust. 



I believe that a new oem 020 clutch would slip before your wheels break loose.
The problem is that the 020 is a less than ideal tranny for the application.
Take it easy on the gear box, dont rip the piss out of it, dont abuse it, and it should last. I know its not fun to drive a car like a grandma, but if
your transmissions well being is even remotely important to you, then youll take it easy 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

will a standard 02j be ok? I'm thinking about getting a Peloquin LSD but I'm not sure if its worth it.
My main concern is trying to sell it later on.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Sell what, the LSD or the car?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey NeuspeedBoy =]
well... how about both. LSD and car. separate if need be.


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

selling the lsd?!?!? i dont see a problem


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_








I believe that a new oem 020 clutch would slip before your wheels break loose.
The problem is that the 020 is a less than ideal tranny for the application.
Take it easy on the gear box, dont rip the piss out of it, dont abuse it, and it should last. I know its not fun to drive a car like a grandma, but if
your transmissions well being is even remotely important to you, then youll take it easy 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea. which premoted another issue. sotck flyers and 195/60/14. due to EXTREMELY bad c amber and toe. i was forced to stick with stockies. can you say 270 dollar alighnment







. guess my only option is to take it easy and sell some drugs to get some extra money.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

what size MAF housing is used with this kit???


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

The stage 1 will use the C2 36# injector program and a stock MAF housing.......Stage 2 42# injector program....this uses a VR6 MAF housing


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksEffect* »_yea. which premoted another issue. sotck flyers and 195/60/14. due to EXTREMELY bad c amber and toe. i was forced to stick with stockies. can you say 270 dollar alighnment







. guess my only option is to take it easy and sell some drugs to get some extra money.

you gotta pay to play
do a junkyard 02a setup under 500 bucks if you scrounge and unless you are absolutely brutal on it, it will not slip or break with a 2.0 behind it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (myjettaisred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myjettaisred* »_
you gotta pay to play
do a junkyard 02a setup under 500 bucks if you scrounge and unless you are absolutely brutal on it, it will not slip or break with a 2.0 behind it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that would be nice. but here in j ville . . .the only thing youll find at the yards is civics, cavliers, old buicks and trucks. finding an old beetle is exciting







this keeps adding up adn adding up. gotta start selling my body.
the worst part is, i have had a vr block i purchased a year ago with the manis and ive been intending to drop it in, now my thoughts have changed. and i still need a damn 02a


_Modified by VolksEffect at 7:20 PM 10-4-2006_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

does this kit use a DV or BOV


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Looks like a DV, but I'm no expert


----------



## Justin 321 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm rocking the auto tranny in my 01 2.0 golf. Do you think it would be OK with the turbo setup or should I do a swap first (I might anyway, still sourcing)?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

yeah, but your AEG will only last half as long as any ABA. I can use any o2A or o2J with my ABA. Infact I have 4 waiting to make the right combo of ratio's for boost.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

wut about the azg engine?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

what size is the VR MAF housing?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_wut about the azg engine?

MK4 folks,
From *mechanical* standpoint, all of the MK4 2.0 engines will be supported regardless of the engine code. Its the same exhaust, same head, same intake same engine compartment.
The differences come with the software. It all depends if C2 has a software for drive-by-wire systems. Now, considering the fact that C2 is one of the most experienced software provider, and the fact that they have software for drive-by-wire VR6 engines, there is a high possibility that there will be software for the drive-by-wire 2.0s


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

^^^^^^ Listen to the man.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_

MK4 folks,
From *mechanical* standpoint, all of the MK4 2.0 engines will be supported regardless of the engine code. Its the same exhaust, same head, same intake same engine compartment.
The differences come with the software. It all depends if C2 has a software for drive-by-wire systems. Now, considering the fact that C2 is one of the most experienced software provider, and the fact that they have software for drive-by-wire VR6 engines, there is a high possibility that there will be software for the drive-by-wire 2.0s


well thats a relief to hear =]
Hey I just wanna take a quick informal poll. This is for MKIV guys. How much boost r u guys plannin to run w/ a stg 2 kit? I heard 12 psi is a safe level, but some have said not to cross 10.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

I'll plan on doing a low compression head gasket with stage 2 and about 10-12 psi. But that's just plans.
For now, I'll be happy to get Stage 1 installed and proven reliable on my engine. I like to take things slow. If Stage 1 runs flawlessly for about a year or 10K miles, yeah, I crank it up.


----------



## alexhileman (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_well thats a relief to hear =]
Hey I just wanna take a quick informal poll. This is for MKIV guys. How much boost r u guys plannin to run w/ a stg 2 kit? I heard 12 psi is a safe level, but some have said not to cross 10.

even if 12 is safe...you probably shouldnt run it. that way if for some odd reason you have a spike, youre more protected from kaboomies.
if i get a k26 setup...perhaps 8? we'll see how well i can get her to run unchipped and then decide.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

will running 11 be ok then? To prevent spikes, I plan on having a boost controller added on in which case I'll have it running at 12psi max. Anyone planning the same?


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

12 psi would be safe with an IC and all the other spices like satgeII fuel pump and so on, the funny thing is that 2.0 @ 12psi makes more power than the 1.8T







i can't wait to put some ***** 1.8T guys that i know to shame


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Dubboi)*

Stage 1 and a good exhaust puts out more than a 1.8T @ the wheels. Stage 2 will definitely put them to shame even some of the modded ones.


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Stage 1 and a good exhaust puts out more than a 1.8T @ the wheels. Stage 2 will definitely put them to shame even some of the modded ones.









this makes me happy. my bro in law has a 1.8t cant wait to make him eat his chipped ****. but damn not till spring waiting for that stg II.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*

My automatic pulled on my buddies 337 (APR chip, GHL 3" turboback, intake). And that was from a 30 roll, me waiting for it to downshift into 1st, AND the ginormous marks I left on the road.
Mine's a mkIII tho, but not bad for a crappy ATP stage II kit and being automatic.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

damn. u dyno urs yet?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_damn. u dyno urs yet?

Nov. 11th is my D-day. The first dyno was [email protected], not bad for an automatic. It's got a lot of upgrades since then, I've been workin out the weakest points as I go, but I'll make a thread about it. I'm hoping for 260whp, but will be happy with 240 @ 17psi on the big turbo.
This kinetic kit is gonna kick butt for the mkIII's tho, its everything anyone could want (minus a bigger turbo mani).


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
Nov. 11th is my D-day. The first dyno was [email protected], not bad for an automatic. It's got a lot of upgrades since then, I've been workin out the weakest points as I go, but I'll make a thread about it. I'm hoping for 260whp, but will be happy with 240 @ 17psi on the big turbo.
This kinetic kit is gonna kick butt for the mkIII's tho, its everything anyone could want (minus a bigger turbo mani).
what turbo are you using? what are you head mods?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
Nov. 11th is my D-day. The first dyno was [email protected], not bad for an automatic. It's got a lot of upgrades since then, I've been workin out the weakest points as I go, but I'll make a thread about it. I'm hoping for 260whp, but will be happy with 240 @ 17psi on the big turbo.
This kinetic kit is gonna kick butt for the mkIII's tho, its everything anyone could want (minus a bigger turbo mani).
what turbo are you using? what are you head mods?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Ordered a kit today, thank you Clay! Once I get everything else worked out, then it is a matter of installing it when it gets in and throwing in a new clutch. Threw back a cold







while I called. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_what turbo are you using? what are you head mods?

That previous dyno was with a Turbonetics T3/T04b stage I, and a built head, stock cam. Now I'm runnin a Garrett T3/T04E stage III, 360* race bearing, .63 ar (exhaust), 57 trim, .70 a/r housing (compressor). And now I have 2 built, P&P heads to play with.
You should get on http://www.eastcoasteuro.net , I didn't even see that you were in the DC area. We have meets and cool stuff all the time. You can come to the dyno day if you want, its Nov 11th, and my car will be there at Pro-motion in Fredericksburg, VA.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

nice...i bet you dont hit full boost til round 4k...should be preety quick after that though...


----------



## 2slowgtdub (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

this just gives more motivation to do my 02A swap and save some more money for the stage 3. cant wait to beat up on some 1.8t's and some VR's


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (2slowgtdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slowgtdub* »_this just gives more motivation to do my 02A swap and save some more money for the stage 3. cant wait to beat up on some 1.8t's and some VR's 

Take it from me and Jeff, it sure is alot of fun.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_
well thats a relief to hear =]
Hey I just wanna take a quick informal poll. This is for MKIV guys. How much boost r u guys plannin to run w/ a stg 2 kit? I heard 12 psi is a safe level, but some have said not to cross 10.

I plan on running 10 with the kit....but sooner or later I wanna push 12
Personally I'll be happy with any boost...


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

10psi is where I want to be too. I am hoping my 020 will hold that for a while. After My 02A swap and a head spacer I want to be @ 14psi. When this finally kills my motor I am going fully built and 20psi.







Well I can dream, but I hope to obtain this within a couple of years.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (sniper512)*

14 psi with a spacer and C2 440 program will never blow up...so you may want to shot for more boost to blow it up








I rum 12 psi with that program on stock compression








Oh and 1.8t's and Vr6's can bolt on all the crap tey want...unless they go turbo on a VR or get a real turbo on a 1.8t....(and NO a ko4 sport is not a real turbo)........they will see nothing but tail lites fading away.....








Been there seen that...


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

ok jsut for a lil clarification . . .when we say spring, when exacgtly are we talking . . month and closer to weeks wise. (sorry here in fl we dont have seasons . . its always jsut hot)
so are we talking late jan early feb?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

haha we don't have seasons here in So Cal either...its always...sunny


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

well kinetic is comin out with the mkiv stg 1 and 2 before christmas... i dunno wut this talk about spring is.. (thats just when i plan on getting the kit but...)
spring I guess means march since it snows a lot during jan. and feb.


----------



## JSonny (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh 300 more and i have this kit, and an IC if i can have hybrid do my piping. Also is not having power staring and a/c be a problem. Because i want to delete that useless wieght.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_14 psi with a spacer and C2 440 program will never blow up...so you may want to shot for more boost to blow it up








I rum 12 psi with that program on stock compression








Oh and 1.8t's and Vr6's can bolt on all the crap tey want...unless they go turbo on a VR or get a real turbo on a 1.8t....(and NO a ko4 sport is not a real turbo)........they will see nothing but tail lites fading away.....








Been there seen that...










14psi Daily - 20psi by night







. Nah 14psi with my tires is about as fast as shes gonna get till there are some fatter tire on.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (JSonny)*

deleting ac and power steering is not a problem...it only helps......But I'm old and I have Both AC and power steering....Hell I have power windows and mirrors...I may install heated seats as well.........










_Modified by Salsa GTI at 5:09 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## Dub or Die (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (JSonny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JSonny* »_Oh 300 more and i have this kit, and an IC if i can have hybrid do my piping. *Also is not having power staring and a/c be a problem. Because i want to delete that useless wieght*.

You wont do it .......wuss... you need your power steering remember








Nice setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

damn how can u drive without power steering?
anyway, everyone here is getting off topic...
So about the turbo kits...


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

As soon as the one my buddy ordered for his MK3 jetta arrives...I'll give every one a full report


----------



## Dub or Die (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Nice, Im thinking about this for my 92. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Dub or Die)*

when my stage 2 is on I'll give a full report too.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

is the cost structure similar for the mkiv?


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_deleting ac and power steering is not a problem...it only helps......But I'm old and I have Both AC and power steering....Hell I have power mirrors and mirrors...I may install heated seats as well.........










heated seats aer the ish. cant wait to use mine.

_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_when my stage 2 is on I'll give a full report too.









i second this


----------



## sx3 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (crazy_paintjob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy_paintjob* »_How much longer until the kits are ready??

r-e-l-a-x..








kinetics said they're looking for a test-mk4-car...which means its still in testing, and probably not anywhere close to being released...give it another couple months...i remember reading something about its estimated release around christmas...


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I'll be their mk4 test car







who do I call!?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_I'll be their mk4 test car







who do I call!?

call kinetic..
btw, ur signature is quite funny haha


_Modified by Aznmaster153 at 8:24 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (sx3)*

mk4 cable-TB software is ~done.
mk4 DBW software is VERY much like the mk4 12v, so tuning
is 'academic'. (I can do the tuning fatser than Shawn can make the hardware)








Shawn wants a test car to fit hardware and verify software meets his specs. (Proper PPAP)

You want stuff ~faster: put your money where your mouth is, put down a depo$it.









-Jeff


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Hows the OBD1 stage 2 software coming for the ABA?


----------



## dperren (Oct 12, 2006)

Will this thing be carb legal for us people that live in places like california?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (dperren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dperren* »_Will this thing be carb legal for us people that live in places like california?


Haha, you must be joking right. The MK4 kit will definitely not be carb legal unless Kinetic comes up with yet another trick up their sleeve and they solve the secondary air pump problem...


----------



## dperren (Oct 12, 2006)

It would be nice if they did, or I might just have to move out of this state.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

well neuspeed was smart enough to find a carb legal way, i'm sure kinetic and c2 can work together to do just the same. i live in va, its strict here but not as strict as ca =P


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_

Haha, you must be joking right. The MK4 kit will definitely not be carb legal unless Kinetic comes up with yet another trick up their sleeve and they solve the secondary air pump problem...

My MkIV VR6 turbo passed emissions in Washington state. If your state only plugs into the OBD2 port and you don't have a CEL or anything, you'll be fine. If they do a visual engine bay inspection you will most likely fail. If they do a tailpipe test under load, chances are you will be fine, but no guarantee.
You could always put a sticker in your engine bay that says Neuspeed and a big CARB registration number next to it. Then when the inspector asks you whats under the hood, just play dumb and say you bought it like that...

BTW what exactly is the SAI problem?


_Modified by phatvw at 10:27 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Haha, you must be joking right. The MK4 kit will definitely not be carb legal unless Kinetic comes up with yet another trick up their sleeve and they solve the secondary air pump problem...

Was the recode thread Travis posted only for mkIII's?? (about the secondary air pump)


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Shawn may be 'seen' driving around an obd1 car.
But sources cannot confrim this...









-Jeff

_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Hows the OBD1 stage 2 software coming for the ABA?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Thats awesome to hear. I love plug and play







.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
Was the recode thread Travis posted only for mkIII's?? (about the secondary air pump)

I think it is. Of course, Ive never seen a MKIV Bentley before , so.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

yea I think in VA they also just plug a cable into the obd whatever and see if u have any codes. if ur not throwing a CEL ur fine cuz by law they can't pop the hood.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Man do I love Canada. Theres like 2 places Vancouver and Toronto I believe that do Air CAre Programs.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i want the DBW software!!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
BTW what exactly is the SAI problem?

The SAI = Secondary Air Pump. It is designed to push fresh, oxigen rich air at the exhaust manifold which allows for faster warming of the catalitic converter. Its really an emissions thing.
In the MK3s you can decode the entire secondary air pump system and eliminate all the components from the engine bay. With the MK4s you can't decode the system out with VAG-COM. This will cause a CEL to appear. Since we are replacing the exhaust mani with a turbo manifold, the entire SAI system would possibly have to be eliminated. This will cause a CEL.
P.S.
I am working on a mechanical solution to the problem. I think there is a way to fool the ECU into believing that the SAI system is still present and its working fine.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm a little worried right now. This shop has said that Kinetic's claim of 230 whp on stage 2 and a max of 300 whp on stg 3 is impossible unless we were to run dangerous boost levels.
Is this true? They said 15 psi on stg 2 would most likely make 200 whp only, and that with the stage 3, there really wouldn't be a change even with the head spacer because u would still have to bump the boost up to like 18 psi+ to see gains... which means our pistons can easily get fried


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

look at the size of the turbo...its def bigger than a t3 super60 from EIP and they hit 200whp with 10-11psi...so is it really that hard to believe...


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

well I'm hoping that the results claimed are the actual realistic results. Many companies selling aftermarket parts boast huge gains when in real life and real testing conditions, its not at all what the claimed gains are.
take the neuspeed sc for example. They claim a 50% hp jump and a 55% torque jump, while in reality, my buddy in Canada with a 260 cam, and a tt 2.25" exhaust got 140 whp and 141 wtq. Those aren't bad #s, but definitely not the "50% increase in hp" that Neuspeed so boldly claims. With the cam and exhaust the guy was pushin around 112 whp. a 50% gain would have been at LEAST 50 whp+. Just somethin to chew on, i'm not trying to make a big deal out of it.


_Modified by Aznmaster153 at 12:34 PM 10-12-2006_


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_I'm a little worried right now. This shop has said that Kinetic's claim of 230 whp on stage 2 and a max of 300 whp on stg 3 is impossible unless we were to run dangerous boost levels.

You will be running moderate boost levels on the stage II to make that power, and in the high teens/low 20's to make 300whp on the stage III, BUT, are you sure their claiming those figures in WHP or crank? Most manufacturers claim crank, or even say wheel when they mean crank.


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
You will be running moderate boost levels on the stage II to make that power, and in the high teens/low 20's to make 300whp on the stage III, BUT, are you sure their claiming those figures in WHP or crank? Most manufacturers claim crank, or even say wheel when they mean crank.

yea i have seen posted WHP around i read 240 whp then earlier in the other thread it says 236 WHP. id like a chart. eitehr way they say tit pulls.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
go there . Kinetic Motorsports advertiser says "Guys, our stage 2 prototype put down 236 whp, and 278 ft/lb with a stock exhaust. stage 2 will include an intercooler. should be ready for spring!!! get your stage 1 now and get a sweet t-shirt. good time for winter projects.
"


_Modified by VolksEffect at 10:17 AM 10-12-2006_


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*

Its whp but that was at 14psi for 238whp with a head spacer and stock exhaust not sure if thats what the stage 2 to will be running right out of the box. I think it will be lower boost 10-12psi, but with an aftermarket exhaust and 12psi 230whp would not be out of the question. Stage 2 will not be anything lower than 200whp I am sure.


_Modified by sniper512 at 11:29 AM 10-12-2006_


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_well I'm hoping that the results claimed are the actual realistic results. Many companies selling aftermarket parts boast huge gains when in real life and real testing conditions, its not at all what the claimed gains are.
take the neuspeed sc for example. They claim a 50% hp jump and a 55% torque jump, while in reality, my buddy in Canada with a 260 cam, and a tt 2.25" exhaust got 140 whp and 141 wtq. Those aren't bad #s, but definitely not the "50% increase in hp" that Neuspeed so boldly claims. With the cam and exhaust the guy was pushin around 112 whp. a 50% gain would have been at LEAST 50 whp+. Just somethin to chew on, i'm not trying to make a big deal out of it.
_Modified by Aznmaster153 at 12:34 PM 10-12-2006_

They would be crazy and so would any company to post those #s on a forum like this and not really have them be produced. I think they are real world #s and soon there will be people dynoing these kit and you can see for yourself the quality and time that went into these kits.
PS Ask how many people would pay for a Neuspeed SC not many.










_Modified by sniper512 at 11:32 AM 10-12-2006_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_
take the neuspeed sc for example. They claim a 50% hp jump and a 55% torque jump, while in reality, my buddy in Canada with a 260 cam, and a tt 2.25" exhaust got 140 whp and 141 wtq. Those aren't bad #s, but definitely not the "50% increase in hp" that Neuspeed so boldly claims. With the cam and exhaust the guy was pushin around 112 whp. a 50% gain would have been at LEAST 50 whp+. Just somethin to chew on, i'm not trying to make a big deal out of it.
_Modified by Aznmaster153 at 12:34 PM 10-12-2006_

First things first, I am from Connecticut.








Neuspeed claims a 50% increase yes, but that is from 95whp. If you do the calculations you can see that that is 142.5whp. I have seen dyno sheets from stock MKIV 2.0's with just the charger put down 135whp. They were only off by 7.5whp. The kit is what it is, reliable but with not the greatest gains. I'll be the first to admit that I want more, but isn't that the case for everyone.
When I was NA and put down 112whp I had a few more mods than just a cam an exhaust.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2638377


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

BOT...turbos...not SCs


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

For someone like me who was a little mechanically inclined and was my first FI project, I think I chose the right product. Now that I understand how everything works a little more and see options like this being offered, it is very tempting.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (McNeil)*

it is very fast too


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_For someone like me who was a little mechanically inclined and was my first FI project, I think I chose the right product. Now that I understand how everything works a little more and see options like this being offered, it is very tempting.

I wasn't saying it was a bad choice just that anyone looking for stage 2 power would not buy the Neuspeed charger.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree with you. If you are looking for a significant gain in power I would go turbo too.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_I agree with you. If you are looking for a significant gain in power I would go turbo too.

me too


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

woops, sorry Neil. I swear I thought u were in Canada... wow...
Did you take out your pullies and cai with the sc?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

if 11-12 psi on the stage 2 WITH a headspacer will get u 230whp, then wouldn't 14 psi get u at least around 250?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

With exhaust you might see 250whp. They made 236-8whp on 14psi and spacer on stock exhaust.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

would my TT 260 cam also give me more power?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

I wont believe any of the babble until I see a video with the numbers in it, or at least a chart. For all I know (not saying Kinetic is bad), they could have iced the intercooler, had superfans hooked up and running, and dyno'd at 3am for the lowest temperature possible.
I'm not being pessimistic, I'm being skeptical and curious.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*

Well why would they test it mid afternoon at 100% humidity at 3000 feet above sea level.







. Your telling me that if you were the company you wouldn't do most everything in your power to get as much power out of your setup you are selling and post the #s. If they can make that power so can you maybe except for the SUPERFANS. I'm at 3000 feet and I know when I dyno it the numbers will be lower same goes with dynoing on a hot day with high humidity.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_woops, sorry Neil. I swear I thought u were in Canada... wow...
Did you take out your pullies and cai with the sc?

No sir, I am Canadian, and most of my relative live there, but I do not live there.
Yes I had to take the pullies out when I did the supercharger. As for the CAI, I took it out, but modified it and put it back in.
Ps. This is way off topic.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey clay, you think we can get a teaser pic of the stage 1 or 2 on the mkiv 2.0s? =}


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Well why would they test it mid afternoon at 100% humidity at 3000 feet above sea level.







.

I wouldn't try to hide it that's for sure. I'm sure people would rather have REAL numbers in the middle of the day (when most are likely to dyno) and blah blah blah rather than finding out they fudged 10whp on _their_ prototype. Honesty is the best policy.
That guy with the red mkIII has one, lets see if he has a dyno chart.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_Hey clay, you think we can get a teaser pic of the stage 1 or 2 on the mkiv 2.0s? =}


+1. I am VERY curious to see some mock-ups too.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*

I don't think anyone with a turbo or supercharger would expect to see good #s in these conditions. So why wouldn't you post your best #s.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

because then that would be deceiving and impractical since no one drives in ice cold weather with 0% humidity every day, 365 days a year.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Is the MKIII stage one kit the same as the MKIV stage one is going to be, just the dp will be different.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

I never said freezing and 0% humidity. I just meant it is common practice to dyno a car when condition are not at their worst. The difference between a very good and a regular day are some what noticeable, but the difference between a regular day and a hot humid and heat soaked day is huge.
PS I don't think they went above and beyond to get these #s I think you will find that most people will beable to see these #s we will just have to wait in the time being I am not going to stop buying performance parts because NASA hasn't looked them over.

_Modified by sniper512 at 1:12 PM 10-13-2006_


_Modified by sniper512 at 1:13 PM 10-13-2006_


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_
That guy with the red mkIII has one, lets see if he has a dyno chart.

If you are taking about my car I haven't got the stage 2 yet but when it is on I will drive to Calgary(2500ish feet above sea level) and get dynoed







.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Is the MKIII stage one kit the same as the MKIV stage one is going to be, just the dp will be different.

It has to be different. The downpipe is different, the intake manifold is different. So they would have to redesign the intake plumbing also. 
Also, the software has to be different to accomodate the different systems not present in the MK3s.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
It has to be different. The downpipe is different, the intake manifold is different. So they would have to redesign the intake plumbing also. 
Also, the software has to be different to accomodate the different systems not present in the MK3s.

Exactamundo dudes! We need a MKIV 2.0 in close proximity to us.....


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_Exactamundo dudes! We need a MKIV 2.0 in close proximity to us.....

You guys still don't have a test mule?







I thought you were already wrenching it hard on the MK4 Stage 1


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

man if i lived in B.C i would sure give the car to you guys but i live in winterpeg


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

ya i live in CA....im willing to hand her over...but thats a looooong reach


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_If you are taking about my car I haven't got the stage 2 yet but when it is on I will drive to Calgary(2500ish feet above sea level) and get dynoed







.

No, I think it was myjettaisred I was talking about.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*

Oh my bad.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
You guys still don't have a test mule?







I thought you were already wrenching it hard on the MK4 Stage 1









We need a local car to finalize hardware on, we're located on the west coast near seattle.


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

use me as a test horse! im located in mill creek, pretty close to seattle !

















_Modified by euRo_tuner at 5:49 PM 10-14-2006_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

needed: Confirmation on mk4 DBW chip pricing...


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euRo_tuner* »_use me as a test horse! im located in mill creek, pretty close to seattle !

















I will keep you guys updated, hit me up with some IM's we're workin on them all








MKIII 2.0T kits are pretty much completed, working on MKIV 2.0 and MKIV VR6 FMIC kits now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Counting down........ to turbo...


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

please keep costs for these kits low =[


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

People really need to stop asking that. Do really want the company that is warranting your setup to go out of business tomorrow. Really the prices they have been talking about are very decent for the QUALITY.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

chill out man i wasn't saying the prices were high
i didn't ask anything.


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

lets all calm down
and buy torrbozz!!
and smoke some 1.8ts on the drag strips ;]


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

And I quote

_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_please keep costs for these kits low =[

Its in there and not very far between the lines.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_needed: Confirmation on mk4 DBW chip pricing...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_needed: Confirmation on mk4 DBW chip pricing...


Software is included with kit.
You want no 'kit', just software? Contact Chris at C2.
BTW: no DBW 2L software available 'now'. (AZG engine)
-Jeff


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
BTW: no DBW 2L software available 'now'. (AZG engine)
-Jeff

I am SO glad that I have AEG. Throttle cable rocks!


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
I am SO glad that I have AEG. Throttle cable rocks!








 How many miles you have on your Vasillalov?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Software is included with kit.
You want no 'kit', just software? Contact Chris at C2.
BTW: no DBW 2L software available 'now'. (AZG engine)
-Jeff
not good...bout 60%of us have DBW damn you AEGs DAMN YOU!!!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_not good...bout 60%of us have DBW damn you AEGs DAMN YOU!!!









w00t! Finally found SOMETHING that's good about my 2.0.








SMG


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

AEG's have been waiting longer.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i jus wanna cry!


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

yea you get this mk4 kit in the next 6 months or so i do belive my money will be going to you insted no neuspeed. i too am glad to know that the AEG enging has a benifit now.lol now i just can wait to see the MK4 kit.........i need FI


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

we rule

that is all


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

well I agree


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_ How many miles you have on your Vasillalov? 

Currently 96K on the clock. It will be about 100K before the kit is ready for my AEG.
My engine is in great shape! New oil seals, new t-belt, new coolant pump, TT260 cam. Best of all, it does not consume a single drop of oil in the 5K oil drain inverval! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.S.: I just can't wait!


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

are you saying the mk4 kit should be ready in bout 3 months


_Modified by VdubMAN53 at 9:36 PM 10-17-2006_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubMAN53* »_are you saying the mk4 kit should be ready in bout 3 months


No, I am not saying/promising anything! Howerver, it was mentioned earlier that the MK4 Stage 1 kit will be out by Christmass!


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

i take it stage 1 wont be intercooled?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

yea stage 1 isn't intercooled and stage 2 is the add on of the intercooler


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

thats the only dif??


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

early bump of insomnia


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*tear* hopefully the DBW software will be done by x mas so us NEWER folk can benefit too...


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (euRo_tuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euRo_tuner* »_thats the only dif??


that is a huge difference! with the addition of an intercooler, u can run more boost, and that itself should equate to at least 30-40whp+


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_ Best of all, it does not consume a single drop of oil in the 5K oil drain inverval! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thats almost unheard of in AEG engines.
Is that with the valvoline synthetic?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

what the hell is a 5k oil drain inverval? Don't all motors eat a good bit of motor oil?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_Thats almost unheard of in AEG engines.
Is that with the valvoline synthetic?

No, my AEG NEVER burned oil. Its an early AEG and it must have been spared from the notorious oil ring problem!

_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_what the hell is a 5k oil drain inverval? 

I drain/change the oil every 5000 miles. This is the optimal for *my* engine, driving style and type of oil I use.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

I never have to add oil between intervals.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i burn about 3/4 a quart at like 2500miles


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_I never have to add oil between intervals.

You have an MK3 so you are exempted!







If you dig a little, you'll find that some AEG motors have their oil rings installed upside down from the factory causing premature wear and oil consumption. It used to be a heavily debated topic. Some owners even managed to get their engines reqbuilt by VW dealerships but its a very rare sitation.
Anyway back to topic: I wonder if the software will be different for Stage 2. I want to get Stage 1 and then build it up myself to Stage 2 with intercooling and USRT manifold! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is something else that I've been thinking about recently:
For us MK4 guyes the exhaust situation is bit different. The MK3s have this nice flange to which the downpipe will bolt but for us, the downpipe must connect straight to the cat. So, I was digging through Kinetic's web site and I saw that they offer high-flow catalytic converters with different diameters at a reasonable price.
Since we should be upgrading the exhaust anyway, it would be very nice if we can order our MK4 downpipes with 2.5" high-flow cat already welded/attached. Then all we gotta do is purchase our favourite 2.5" catback exhaust system and we are good to go. We won't even have to go to the exhaust shop to get work done.
This will simplify the install process SIGNIFICANTLY in my opinion...


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
No, my AEG NEVER burned oil. Its an early AEG and it must have been spared from the notorious oil ring problem!
I drain/change the oil every 5000 miles. This is the optimal for *my* engine, driving style and type of oil I use.

I never had issues either... I use anything from 5w40 valvonline synth to 0w40 mobile synth. 
I have 125k on mine and i still need: suspension, clutch (not slipping as of yet...), lim slip dif, and 260 cam... Who knows what my engine looks like.. guess ill find out when I drop the cam in...


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

I know what I am getting for Christmas!
Unless of course, I buy another car before then.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (misfit77)*

I just got off the phone with Clay my Stage 2 Kit will be shipped out early next week and should arrive at the end of the week or early the next week. I love being this close to Kinetics. I believe its the first none prototype







.Thanks for all your help Kinetics. Clay deserves some Credit. I have been hassling this poor guy for a year now on a kit like this. I can't believe how well this all came together.


----------



## kevninja (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (C_Fizzle)*

when will the mk4 2.0 model be coming out? i will def buy one when it does.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (kevninja)*

I will be happy with just the Stage1 kit for the AEG. Then when taxes come back, maybe the intercooler, exhaust and possible software change will be available.


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

im inpatient, so i pieced together my own 2.0l aeg kit. ill keep everyone updated when i get the install and tuning started.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (misfit77)*

We're workin on it still, pre- x-mas is our goal


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_We're workin on it still, pre- x-mas is our goal









Hurrraaaay! Hurrraaaay!















_me: runs around the apartment in joy!_


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (vasillalov)*

My dreams are about to come true


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Dubboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubboi* »_My dreams are about to come true































x2......im thinking after stage 2...forged internals with low compresson pistons and omg....25 direct port nitros and we have a damn fast 2.0 beetle.wwweeeee


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

i'm thinkin just stg 2 with head spacer (technically stg 3) at 14.5 psi stock internals, daily driver.
Clay, lemme know what the head tech thinks about that and what his input is. thanks man!


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Ya I am thinking of the head spacer too a little added security







. I am sure that the stage 2 doesn't need it though I just like to be safe.







. What kind of power loss would you loose if you stayed at the same psi but lowered the compression with the spacer.

_Modified by sniper512 at 9:17 PM 10-23-2006_


_Modified by sniper512 at 9:17 PM 10-23-2006_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (sniper512)*

While I was up at Kinetic, I got a ride in a beta test kit of the MkIII 2.0T stage 2 with a headgasket spacer. Tons of power! You guys are going to be right there with the APR 1.8T guys


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

What does the average APR 1.8T with some good mods(eg. intake, exhaust, FMIC) run in the 1/4 mile? And where abouts are we going to see our cars with stage 2 and some decent traction in the 1/4?????? I know go find out







.


_Modified by sniper512 at 10:59 PM 10-23-2006_


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

depends on what stage APR.....GTI up here with over 380whp with apr stage 3 looking to get 400 next month and that is on pump gas. we may be able to hang with a chipped 1.8
EDIT: now traction will be another story....deff need a stiff suspension set up with really soft rubber


_Modified by VdubMAN53 at 9:18 AM 10-24-2006_


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

...and limited slip


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

I will definatly get LSD and I am looking for a 235 or 245 tire setup. I am going to throw in some adjustable shocks and set them very stiff when racing and lower my psi in my tires to say 15psi. After that not sure what else to do not really interested in slicks. I am hoping with 240whp and good traction to pull at least a mid 13 in the 1/4. If not stage 3 will becoming soon.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubMAN53* »_depends on what stage APR.....GTI up here with over 380whp with apr stage 3 looking to get 400 next month and that is on pump gas. we may be able to hang with a chipped 1.8
EDIT: now traction will be another story....deff need a stiff suspension set up with really soft rubber

_Modified by VdubMAN53 at 9:18 AM 10-24-2006_

My car wieghs 2300lbs so 240whp is more than it sounds like. I think my car will smoke a 1.8T that is just chipped nothing more.


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

yea it will fly at 2300
BTW lowering your tire pressure to say 15psi wont really do much since your cars weight is now spread over a bigger area...insted of more weight on a big area


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

I'll have to try lots of thing to get this monster to stick. I have just heard it helps. Clay just let me know that my pipes are being picked up as we speak so hopefully the kit will be on its way today or tomorrow and installed for some fun this weekend







.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

i already took my spare tire out, and i'm thinking about taking the rear seats out. will this cause severe understeer? some say it shouldn't cause any since its only a reduction total of about 150 pounds.
btw, 14.5 psi with the head spacer should make more than 275 whp shouldn't it? I talked to Kinetic and they said somethin about 300whp with the headspacer, but that might be with a higher psi tho


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i've seen 1.8ts hit 13.9-14.2 with 210whp so 240whp in a 2.0 with quicker gears should hit mid 13s EASY


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

also, i'm pretty sure that any of us with the stg 2 kits can take a 1.8t chipped easily if the hp projects r correct and stuff. how much does a 1.8t with like a normal GIAC chip make?
and how much do the k04 upgraded 1.8ts make?


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

well with the proper set up on a 2.0 you should be able to get close to 400. i think that would be full blown....after that i dont know if we could flow enough air


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_i already took my spare tire out, and i'm thinking about taking the rear seats out. will this cause severe under-steer? some say it shouldn't cause any since its only a reduction total of about 150 pounds.
btw, 14.5 psi with the head spacer should make more than 275 whp shouldn't it? I talked to Kinetic and they said somethin about 300whp with the headspacer, but that might be with a higher psi tho

The test car made 238whp @ 14psi with no head spacer lowering the compression will lower the hp unless you add more boost that is the point of the spacer to allow more boost. It itself will not increase hp. As for under-steer I lost most of my weight from the rear and have noticed a decrease in under-steer the rear now wants to come around more. I am not sure if this is because of the new stance with the back being higher, but it does seem better. It may also just be the weight savings that have improved the handling. I also lowered the psi in the rear tires and added some to the front which is supposed to help with under-steer.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

thanks for the help on the weight and understeer Sniper512
238 whp with stg 2 without any compression lowered? I dunno if its just me but that seems a bit dangerous no?
I mean seroiusly, how much can our MKIV 2.0s take? I know aba motors can take much more but we're talkin about the MKIVs here with no forged internals.
How much psi/power do u lose by dropping compression a whole point?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

10% roughly i believe


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

750 for forged rods and pistons and bearings i belive....so it is not a huge jump for forges stuff...750 is a drop in the bucket.....personally i would stack gaskets with stage 2 but that is just me stage 3 for me will include lo compresson forged pistons and rods....with 1 gasket then i should be good to go for a while


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubMAN53* »_750 for forged rods and pistons and bearings i belive....
 from where?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

shoot i was hopin for at least 250 from the wheels at 14.5 psi and a head spacer
trying to make this a daily driver, thats y the head spacer is there


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_shoot i was hopin for at least 250 from the wheels at 14.5 psi and a head spacer
trying to make this a daily driver, thats y the head spacer is there

The 238whp was with stock exhaust. There will be nice gains with a nice bigger higher flowing exhaust. It might just put you where you want. I am not sure how safe it will be on the AEG but I know with good tuning(C2) the ABA should be just fine. PS the MK3 and MK4 kits won't be exactly the same I am sure they will be tweaked for safety for each setup. Its bad for business when your product starts blowing things up.


_Modified by sniper512 at 4:02 PM 10-24-2006_


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

hmm interesting. my TT260 cam should give a good increase as well right?
sniper let us know how the stg 2 kit works out for u, when r u plannin on putting it in?


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

first thigns first . . def let us know when your puttin the kit on snipe. 
secondly ive manage to control my nerves adn continue sdaving. im gonn ago ahead and get stage three . . around x mas time. LSD and new clutch (wwhich is no biggie mines slipping like a blind man ice skating). . . 
then next step is to save over springadn the beggining of summer . . .and then . . .if i still ahvent satisfied the craving . . . im going ABF . . .yes sir. . . build and clean that block and get her ready to go . . assuming i can transplant all my goodies with correct software adj.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_hmm interesting. my TT260 cam should give a good increase as well right?
sniper let us know how the stg 2 kit works out for u, when r u plannin on putting it in?

Well the plumbing is now back at Kinetics. Clay says it will ship in the next few days. My job allows me to have every daytime off and sleep and get payed at night so as soon as it gets in the tear down and install will begin. I was hoping to get boosted by the weekend, but it maybe into the next week before she up and running. I will post pics and video. I am going to try and get a photo-shoot with my 2 friends. One drives a 500whp STI and the other drives a 400whp+ SRT-4. I am thinking I won't have a chance with them, but they think it may be close on the highway where traction is not an issue we'll see. I wouldn't bet on it but you never know.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

and for our sanity, can u get dynoed as soon as possible?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Calgary(dyno @ Concept1) is roughly 4 hours away not boosted. Boosted its only 2 1/2 hours away







in the summer. The road out of the Rockies to Calgary can be very ugly in the winter so it will take a little more than usual. I will get there as soon as I can.


_Modified by sniper512 at 5:10 PM 10-25-2006_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Here is something else that just popped in my mind:
For the MK4 kit, can we have the hybrid oil pans instead of the all-aluminum ones? I am not sure what's the deal with the MK3s but for the MK4s there are two kinds of oilpans. One is pure aluminum and cracks very easily and there is also a newer, steel-aluminum hybrid version which is stronger.
Please, pretty please, can we get the hybrid pans for the MK4s?


----------



## IDriveA96Passat (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (C_Fizzle)*

quick question
I'm new to engines and performance and all that fun stuff, and while id like to learn itll be faster if I just ask. 
I drive a 96 passat gls which is 2.0. aba if i remember correctly and this past weekend i discovered how truly slow it is in a flash of alteezas. after that i decided it was time for an upgrade and have been looking at corrado VRs until i stumbled upon this thread 

Now for my question, how would this compare to a VR6 honestly, id be looking to get a stage 1 and on my own add the intercooler to make it stage 2 if i understand correctly thats the only difference, if not please tell me. like i said im new to this and any info would help me out a lot 
thanks


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

i'm not even sure if these kits will fit a passat mkiii or mkiv


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (IDriveA96Passat)*

Stage 1 will put down more power than a stock VR6 and the stage 2 will be faster than a bolt-on VR6. I would imagine that the stage2 would also be on par with a stage 1 VR6 too from there the VR6 has more potential for bigger #s. I am also not sure about the Passat fitment.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Here is something else that just popped in my mind:
For the MK4 kit, can we have the hybrid oil pans instead of the all-aluminum ones? I am not sure what's the deal with the MK3s but for the MK4s there are two kinds of oilpans. One is pure aluminum and cracks very easily and there is also a newer, steel-aluminum hybrid version which is stronger.
Please, pretty please, can we get the hybrid pans for the MK4s?

To keep costs down for MkIV, I wonder if Kinetic will ship a tap kit for your existing oil pan rather than a whole new pan. Thats what they did for the MkIV VR6 kit...
BTW my wife's 2001.5 2.0 Jetta has the hybrid oilpan with the extra steel plate on the bottom. Built like a tank!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*

^
Good point! The hybrid oil pans are more expensive... I think a tap kit will be a great idea also.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I wish I didn't buy the s/c...


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_I wish I didn't buy the s/c...

You could always run both a turbo and a supercharger like the new TSI engines


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

omg Neil you should do that man.


----------



## IDriveA96Passat (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Stage 1 will put down more power than a stock VR6 and the stage 2 will be faster than a bolt-on VR6. I would imagine that the stage2 would also be on par with a stage 1 VR6 too from there the VR6 has more potential for bigger #s. I am also not sure about the Passat fitment.


Thanks for the info. What do you mean by fitment? pipes? Custom pipes arent to big of a deal.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
You could always run both a turbo and a supercharger like the new TSI engines









Haha I was actually thinking about that earlier today...because I want to do autocross and I don't want to wait for the turbo, so I was thinking turbo/super http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but if that dois happen its not gonna be for a loooooong time


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

If anything I would just sell the charger and start over.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Start over in what way?
Sell my car, or consider the Kinetic turbo?
SMG


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

just sell the SC and get the kenetic kit....all i can say is look out neuspeed......bout to be under cut and outdone big time!!!!!!......i think i see the charger price coming down...lol ...still gunna go turbo


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Take off the charger. I got the charger for $2200. It was worth it for reliability, but not performance wise.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

what would be needed to make the kinetic kit fit with the neuspeed supercharger?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_what would be needed to make the kinetic kit fit with the neuspeed supercharger?

A LOT of custom work.
At low RPM:
- SC is spinning
- All intake air is shunted through SC
- turbo wastegate is open
At mid RPM
- SC is spinning
- intake air is split between turbo/SC (either in series or parallel)
- turbo wastegate begins to close to build turbo pressure

At high RPM
- SC stops spinning - via disengaging clutch or whatnot
- turbo wastegate is fully closed (until peak boost is reached, then it opens again)
- all intake air is shunted through the turbo

You would need to have a standalone controller for the clutch and the various intake plumbing valves as well as the wastegate. Quite a complex setup to engineer, especially if you want smooth drivability for the street!

You could set it up without any intelligent valves and just treat the output of the SC as input to the turbo compressor inlet, but I don't think that would be nearly as effective. Fuel economy would suck too!
edit: forget all that. Just read this: http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...age=2



_Modified by phatvw at 1:05 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

Sell me your S/C for 600 bux.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

HAHA. You funny.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (misfit77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misfit77* »_Sell me your S/C for 600 bux.

lol in your dreams. if Neil was selling it for that, I'd jump on it instantly, and then still would be able to sell it for more than 600 later haha


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

there was a guy selling a complete kit for 1000 bux on ebay...noone was biting.

I would pay that if there was a guarantee that it was a complete kit


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

well u know, its not easy laying down a couple hundred dollars for anything hahaha


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

If it was $1000 bucks, I will guarantee that it was not a complete kit. You probably would have had to get your own software from Neuspeed which costs $300 and change.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (McNeil)*

He said it was everything and even had the P-Chip removed from the ECU.
It looked like it was only missing the heat shield.

It was close call so I never bid. Seemed a bit fishy too.
0 ebay sells/buys and just recently joined VWVortex.
I figure I will jsut wait for the KM turbo kit.


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (misfit77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misfit77* »_
I figure I will jsut wait for the KM turbo kit.



x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

seems deviated from topic....


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

A little...


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

clay, got a weekly update for us on the project?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

Hes in Montreal for a few more days. I was told they should be shipping on Wednesday the plumbing is just at the powder coaters. Thats all they are waiting on.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

is anyone here who has a MKIV 2.0 planning on getting this kit and running 14 psi or more without a headspacer?


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

14psi on stock compression is instant blown motor or gasket...


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (BatMan_VDub)*

Maybe on a AEG. ABAs can handle it.


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

so if you have an AEG spend the 30 bucks and double space it......or you can use the EIP triple copper space for more protection and more boost


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

well wuts better, a headspacer, or a C2 motorsport copper headgasket?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

copper FTW


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_copper FTW

Simmer down now. Newbies are allowed 10 weird questions







and hes not there yet







.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

As for the AEG has anyone pushed high boost on stock before(I would imagine someone with experience with one will post).


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

your obd2 ABAs wont take that 14psi on stock compression


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I believe the test car was OBD2 and it was running 14psi on stock.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

might do it but not for long bro.... a guy i know had rod #1 take a one way ticket thru the block on a GOOD tune LOL


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

well then lets not mess with it asd spend the 1900 on forged rods and pistons


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubMAN53* »_well then lets not mess with it asd spend the 1900 on forged rods and pistons
you can get that for less than a grand...do your shopping better


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

forged rods and pistons isn't somethin to joke about. for one, it requires lots of warm up times (around 10 minutes) and it also eats a lot of oil and gas.
for a daily driver, I don't think that the 10 minute start up times is something I would like to deal with, even for a quick trip to the grocery store.
and thats not including the fact that after forged pistons and rods, u will be due for a new engine build up after around 40-60k miles


_Modified by Aznmaster153 at 12:03 PM 11-2-2006_


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

why would they not work just as well as stock rods and pistons


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

is this the same with chromoly rods and pistons......why so much warm up...sorry im new to the FI thing at least when getting this deep in to it


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

forged metal expands and shrinks drastically with temperature change...resulting in some piston slap until fully warmed up


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

chromoly the same way or is that forged


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_might do it but not for long bro.... a guy i know had rod #1 take a one way ticket thru the block on a GOOD tune LOL

thing is that the rod was not the first thing to fail


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

actually it was


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Do not OBD1 blocks come with forged pistons and rods? i can not quite remember. if so. why did they use them?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*

ODB1 bottom ends came with forged cranks, oil squirters, and the rods are noticeable thicker. The rods and pistons are not forged.


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_actually it was

Parts fail in sequence, and yes a rod will get bent, but the rod gets bent after several other things go wrong. Rods usually fail under an oil starvation condition...oil gets to thin and starves the bearing, then the bearing heats up and spins, the rod starts to jangle around since it has no bearing and the cap rips off or the hot metal grabs and bends the rod in half. The rod failure is not what caused the engine failure, it is because of the sequence of events before this.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

Either way the ABA will handle 14psi on stock compression. Its been proven and when my stage 2 is installed I will back up what I already know. The AEG is another ?. As for the OBD2 ABA I think it will handle it just fine with proper tuning.


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

so with an for those with AEG engines what is our options...since forged internals doesnt sound that great


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

We ABA guys are lucky. Most people with stock engine would love to beable to run 14psi on stock(non-FI cars), but most can't. You may be able to get away with a head spacer for the AEG, but safe and reliable I just don't know.


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry for all the questions so what after we space it...what rods and pistons are used in the 1.8 are they forged? so yea what is next low compresson pistons?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Please, you make it sound like the AEG is the lowest scum on earth.







Save it will ya?
Just think about all the AEG parts that you use for upgrading your ancient ABAs:
1. Intake manifolds
2. Exhaust manifolds
3. Lifters
The AEG will handle 10psi of boost safely and reliably. What more do you want anyway without taking care of the internals?!
Even the VR6 engines can't handle 10psi of boost on stock compression and internals....


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

all i want to know is what after 10 PSI if i dont want to stack head gaskets


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

well i can't answer VdubMAN53's question, but I have been asking around reputable shops, such as NGP and Performance Cafe, and it seems that they are saying that WITH a head spacer, the AEG/AZG motors will be able to take up to 15 psi, no more, at least for daily drivability.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

When I made AEG software a year ago I was running ~18-19 psi boost
(near max on the 440 inj.) with a spacer, no problems when tuning and
no problems to speak of a year later.
Realize if a 1.8T can be pushed to make ~300whp, so can the
the AEG/AZG. 

-Jeff


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

damn jeff thanks for the RAY of hope! now how bout that DBW software!!? LOL


----------



## HtotheZ (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_When I made AEG software a year ago I was running ~18-19 psi boost
(near max on the 440 inj.) with a spacer, no problems when tuning and
no problems to speak of a year later.
Realize if a 1.8T can be pushed to make ~300whp, so can the
the AEG/AZG. 

-Jeff

Amen, listen to the tuner himself.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_damn jeff thanks for the RAY of hope! now how bout that DBW software!!? LOL

well since he mentioned azg, us drive by wire folks need not worry


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

he metioned it cuz its the same block....i talked to him a while ago and he said they were still workin on the software...


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Please, you make it sound like the AEG is the lowest scum on earth.







Save it will ya?
Just think about all the AEG parts that you use for upgrading your ancient ABAs:
1. Intake manifolds
2. Exhaust manifolds
3. Lifters
The AEG will handle 10psi of boost safely and reliably. What more do you want anyway without taking care of the internals?!
Even the VR6 engines can't handle 10psi of boost on stock compression and internals....

I wasn't saying they were bad I was saying that they are as good as any other stock engine and that not being able to run 14psi is not uncommon. If you look at my earlier posts I said I wasn't sure about the AEG and that someone with experience would post something they actually know about.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

correct me if i'm wrong, newb quesiton here, but the only difference between AEG and AZG is the fact that AZG is drive by wire and AEG is by cable right?
So in terms of performance and stuff, it should be pretty much at least 99% same?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

that and they fixed the dreaded flipped oil control ring problem LOL


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_When I made AEG software a year ago I was running ~18-19 psi boost
(near max on the 440 inj.) with a spacer, no problems when tuning and
no problems to speak of a year later.
Realize if a 1.8T can be pushed to make ~300whp, so can the
the AEG/AZG. 

-Jeff

was this on normal 93 octane gas?
So with my AZG, I could be looking at a daily driver pushing around 17 psi with a headspacer on stock internals?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_that and they fixed the dreaded flipped oil control ring problem LOL

problem for mexican made ones...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_correct me if i'm wrong, newb quesiton here, but the only difference between AEG and AZG is the fact that AZG is drive by wire and AEG is by cable right?
So in terms of performance and stuff, it should be pretty much at least 99% same?


All MK4 engines are the same except for the BBW code. This bastard engine has a variable timing gear and 3 Oxygen sensors.
Apart from that there are differences with the emissions systems, other plumbing and the injectors. Some have reported that the AEG does not have oil squirters but the rest of them have squirters. I am yet to see a proof of that. 
Performance-wize all MK4 engines are the same.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

Well there you go. So a MK4 2.0 has the same internals as the 1.8T wow thats nice.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Don't 1.8T's have forged pistons, etc?
SMG


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_

All MK4 engines are the same except for the BBW code. This bastard engine has a variable timing gear and 3 Oxygen sensors.
Apart from that there are differences with the emissions systems, other plumbing and the injectors. Some have reported that the AEG does not have oil squirters but the rest of them have squirters. I am yet to see a proof of that. 
Performance-wize all MK4 engines are the same. 
the injectors ARE NOT the same in all the MK4s


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

well we get bigger injectors anyway. but besides that, pistons, rods, all mk4 engines r the same?


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

this makes me jump with joy
pg 20 owned


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

So I guess 2.0s now have some muscle. Some head work and a nice cam and these little 8v are smokin







.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Id like to do OBD1 Short + 16V head + kinetic trubo kit =


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

no, the 1.8t motors and the 2.0l motors do not have the same pistons/rods/crank.
i can assure you this. a 20v head on 8v pistons would run piss poor, and 20v pistons from factory on an 8v motor and you're looking at about 16:1 compression ratio.
the rods are the same specs, but not made of the same material. 144mm/54mm rods
and cranks are completely different.
dont get too excited


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

i thought 2.0 rods were like 156mm


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubMAN53* »_i thought 2.0 rods were like 156mm

thats for the ABA...the blocks are 16mm taller


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

so why dont we just buy stock 1.8rods and some nice pistons. and you have a set up


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

You AEG guys are just going to have to figure it out like the rest of us Suck/Squish/bang/Kaboom







.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_As for the AEG has anyone pushed high boost on stock before(I would imagine someone with experience with one will post).

local guy ran a 2002 aeg on 91 octane @ 12 psi on the street, beat on it hard, it was on sds, no ill effects, no oil burning, however it was dyno tuned on c16


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

We've got good old 94 octane up here in some parts of Canada







.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

i just want a head spacer on my car with 14.5 psi and i hope with my tt260 cam and and my TT2.25" exhaust that I can make 270 whp, thats my goal. Perhaps I should upgrade to the a 2.5" exhaust system
is the downpipe from Kinetic gonna be 2.5" or 3"?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubMAN53* »_so why dont we just buy stock 1.8rods and some nice pistons. and you have a set up

the bore is different i believe


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

for the rods rods should fit right..i wouldnt expect the pistons to work


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubMAN53* »_so why dont we just buy stock 1.8rods and some nice pistons. and you have a set up


are our 2.0 internals really that much weaker compared to the 1.8ts.. if at all?


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_We've got good old 94 octane up here in some parts of Canada







.

ya well coem to the maritimes, i drool for 92+


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

Where you at man? I'm in Halifax.
I'd kill for anything over 91








SMG


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Where you at man? I'm in Halifax.
I'd kill for anything over 91








SMG

what is your altitude


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

According to Wikipedia: 
Halifax, NS: Elevation:Sea level to 121.95 m
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
SMG


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_the injectors ARE NOT the same in all the MK4s

Dude,
This is exactly what I said! Read more carefully!


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

I am in Cranbrook BC if you are talking to me. All of BC from what I can tell has 94


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

i'm in saint john nb


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

i was just wondering cuz the higher you alt the lower your oct but he is pretty low so i dunno why he would only get 91 i figured he would have at least 93


_Modified by VdubMAN53 at 4:16 PM 11-4-2006_


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

I am at about 2900ft, but Vancouver has 94 and they are at sea level.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (sniper512)*

i wish we had real gas, 91 is water pretty much. i heard rumors shell off the highway in rothesay/KV jsut outside of saint john nb might be getting 93


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

East Coasters!!!
Irving Premium=92.
I hate irving, but yea, thats the best around.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (independent77)*

Hehe,
We have 94 octane here in Ohio. 10 cents more expensive than the 93 octane!


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Hehe,
We have 94 octane here in Ohio. 10 cents more expensive than the 93 octane!










wow! in that case ur better off just stickin with 93 lol


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_East Coasters!!!
Irving Premium=92.
I hate irving, but yea, thats the best around.

*An e-mail I sent to Irving:*
Hi there! I'm a VW tuner from Halifax and my friends and I are wondering what the octane rating is on your Supreme gasoline. We currently have our cars programmed for 91 octane fuel, but we've heard that your supreme fuel is actually 92 octane and not 91. There would be a lot of tuners looking to switch to 93 octane programs (close enough to 92), if 92 was being offered in the maritimes. Thanks so much! -Jordan
*Their reply:*
Jordan
Thank you for your e-mail.
Irving Supreme gasoline has an octane reading of 91.
Sincerely,
Tanya Galbraith
Irving Oil


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

taken from the irving website.








I have seen 93 in Saint John(where the refinery is).
,the station in Moncton is is 92.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

is anyone with the mkiv 2.0 planning on running more than 15 psi boost?


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

yes eventually with head spacer


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

I know a few people have ordered this kit... Where are the pics/updates??


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

dying for DBW software....


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

what?????????!!!!!!!!!!!! it can be orderd


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*

Not MK4 just MK3.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_*An e-mail I sent to Irving:*
Hi there! I'm a VW tuner from Halifax and my friends and I are wondering what the octane rating is on your Supreme gasoline. We currently have our cars programmed for 91 octane fuel, but we've heard that your supreme fuel is actually 92 octane and not 91. There would be a lot of tuners looking to switch to 93 octane programs (close enough to 92), if 92 was being offered in the maritimes. Thanks so much! -Jordan
*Their reply:*
Jordan
Thank you for your e-mail.
Irving Supreme gasoline has an octane reading of 91.
Sincerely,
Tanya Galbraith
Irving Oil


here's what they sent me
Hello, the highest is the 93% in our Supreme gas.
Hope this helps
Kelly McNeil
Web Inquiries
-----Original Message-----
Sent: Monday, November 06, 2006 12:30 PM
To: Web Inquiries
Subject: Irving Oil Information Request

------------------------------------------------------
Irving Oil Information Request
------------------------------------------------------
First Name: Jon
Last Name: S
Company: 
Title: 
Address: declined
City: to give
State/Province: NB
Country: Canada
Zip: e2j5k6
Telephone: 000-000-0000
Email: 
Existing Customer:	Yes
Comments: I was wondering what the highest octane rating for gasoline in saint john is?
Thanks
Jon
This communication and its attachments are confidential and may be privileged. If you are not
the intended recipient, please immediately notify the sender and then delete this communication
and its attachments without reading it or forwarding it.
Many thanks.


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

we have 933 here and at chevron some 94. and that picture is the sickest thing ever. that better be a p shop.


----------



## VdubMAN53 (Jan 3, 2003)

lol looks real to me


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_I know a few people have ordered this kit... Where are the pics/updates?? 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*

Ya I didn't need to see that!!!!!!!!. Oh ya my kit should be here for the weekend







.


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Ya I didn't need to see that!!!!!!!!. Oh ya my kit should be here for the weekend







.

i feel horrible looking at that picture because the guys is screaming for his life gettin raped by a huge (seems fake) dog while others watch.
either way. hurry up adn install snipe. i am more than close to getting ready for my three. . .not really still need to find me an o2a. but ill order my turbo to motivate me to find an 02a


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (VdubMAN53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubMAN53* »_ah....BIG LET DOWN



http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif no one wants to see that gross ****.
your not funny, and your wayy off topic.
grow up a little bit and try posting again.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_Ya I didn't need to see that!!!!!!!!. Oh ya my kit should be here for the weekend







.

Please take a lot of pics. Packaging on through to install. Thanks!


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

My kit is in the garage waiting . I should be installing it on friday and saturday. I'll try to borrow my brother's camera and take some pics.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

Is yours the stage 1? I will take pics of everything







except a dog raping some dude







.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

pic wasnt that bad...you couldnt see any thing all of you need to mature up a lil


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Yep, stage I for now.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cgarcia* »_Yep, stage I for now. 
 Pics of the box atleast??














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

Ill try to lay out the parts and take some pics.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

Nice I got my boost guage in and reading some nasty vacuum







. When mine arrives I will take pics as I unpack.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Cool thanks!


----------



## A3Dubbs (Apr 11, 2005)

can't someone fab this them selves and save money ?


----------



## 98vdubgti (Oct 4, 2006)

probably.....


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

fabbing ur own kit requires time, extensive knowledge, and in the end could actually run you more in costs than just getting a pre-built kit.
think about all the custom piping, programming, etc. that u'd have to get to piece ur kit
ur better off wit a kit like this... just depends on when.
any updates yet Clay?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_any updates yet Clay?

Yep, just got back from Montreal, lots of drinking and fun.
We are waiting for the OBD1 software to come via UPS right now.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

DBW software......must.....have.......ahhhhhh


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

MK4 kit ...... must .... HAVE.... PLEaseeeeeeeeeeeeee...........!


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

Clay, any update for the MK4 turbo kits?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

is an fmu included in this kit by any chance?


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_is an fmu included in this kit by any chance?

nope it includes a proper eprom/software and proper sized injectors not a band aid fmu solution
see http://www.kineticmotorsport.com for more info


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

FMIC is stage 2


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

but would the addition of an fmu help?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

it drops intake temps big time....cooler air is denser air and therefor more horse power


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_it drops intake temps big time....cooler air is denser air and therefor more horse power
he's talkin about an FMU not a FMIC....BIG DIFFERENCE LOL


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_but would the addition of an fmu help?

fmu's increase the fuel pressure at either a static or variable ratio as boost climbs.
For example 12psi fuel pressure for 1 psi boost
it's a bandaid solution becaue you are using pressure as the only factor to modify the fuel map/trim.
proper software with correct size and design injectors is far superior.
also fuel pressure + boost pressue should *NEVER* exceed 6.0 Bar


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_FMIC is stage 2


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_it drops intake temps big time....cooler air is denser air and therefor more horse power

your talking about an intercooler. I'm talking about an FMU (fuel management unit)


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

sorry misread you


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_









????....


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_










????....


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_









Enough self-bumpage already!








Where is our MK4 Turbo kit?






















Page 22 is mine!


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

MK4 turbo for Christmas please....


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

DBW SOFTWARE 4 XMAS FTW!!! PLZ!!!


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

I want VolksClause to visit me this year....I've been good, only 1 speeding ticket.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

any updates for the MKIV 2.0 turbo kit Clay?


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

i ordered mine, still waiting for it to be shipped







says we're waiting on tthe maf housingm


----------



## kyllc (Nov 2, 2003)

*edit, i'm a tard


_Modified by kyllc at 9:52 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

sniper, u ever get that thing installed?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

MAF housing delays. Trust me if I had it you would all know.







. It may possibly ship tomorrow, but it may take till sometime next week.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

My patients is holding. A mug for the Kinetics crew







, but you can't start drinking till mine ships







.


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

cant wait til i get it. it better be soon though im about to get real busy with work.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

lol now all you need is loner ECU's so i can have my car while you have my ECU.


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

Bump in hopes for a MK4 DBW kit


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
Enough self-bumpage already!








Where is our MK4 Turbo kit?






















Page 22 is mine!

Its in the shop


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

just finishwed for a customer.... has a brand new motor and trans, so we couldn't beat on it YET!!! have to have break in 1st..sorry no report of the fun it can have yet!!!


----------



## Jonas_golf (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_Its in the shop









you are mean dude, at least show the mkIV guys some love


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jonas_golf)*

Is it gonna be ready for Xmas?


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_just finishwed for a customer.... has a brand new motor and trans, so we couldn't beat on it YET!!! have to have break in 1st..sorry no report of the fun it can have yet!!!


How difficult was the install? Did you have to fabricate anything? Any "surprises" during the install?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

kit was very nice...had to trim a hair of the exhaust manifold to fit to the head/lock connection, also at the turbo boost outlet i had to trim a bit off of the harness plastic cover in the back...no big deal at all 2 seconds and its done...but the kit is really nice and easy!!! great starter turbo setup, would be easy to up grade too! or get thier stg2 when its out and add onto it! 
*100% recommend it!!!*


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

awwwww man i cant wait til mine comes. hurry up with those mafs already


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_just finishwed for a customer.... has a brand new motor and trans, so we couldn't beat on it YET!!! have to have break in 1st..sorry no report of the fun it can have yet!!!



















flip the dv around, the bosche unit fails when placed the way u have it


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

Is there any way I can get pricing for individual parts such as the downpipe and manifold? I tried to message Kinetic direct and no reply..... Very interested and just need to sell off my CFI to purchase the new if the price is right


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i would like to know how the eprom would respond with different turbos


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_Is there any way I can get pricing for individual parts such as the downpipe and manifold? I tried to message Kinetic direct and no reply..... Very interested and just need to sell off my CFI to purchase the new if the price is right

I think you messaged me, and I replied.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

any teaser pics???
CLay, how much whp is the stage 1 kit supposed to produce and at wut psi?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

i am assuming stage 1 is very similar to the MK3 kit 8psi ~160hp


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

ever since I noticed the fact that a turbo kit is coming out, I find myself looking at BOV/DV, boost guages and turbo timers in the classifieds.
Dangit! I am Jones'ing for a turbo kit.


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WinnersCIRCLE* »_flip the dv around, the bosche unit fails when placed the way u have it

could that cause the engine to cut out?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*

swap it around tom....try it.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

Pull your codes and email all pertinent info to:
[email protected]
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_My patients is holding. A mug for the Kinetics crew







, but you can't start drinking till mine ships







.

get ur kit yet?


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

any news on the mk4 kit?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

????????????????????


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

after months of dreaming of a 2.0 AEG i gave up and i got myself a quattro CQ







but i might get the stage I kit when it comes out


----------



## aukfox (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (v-tecs suck)*

intercooler..?


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (aukfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aukfox* »_intercooler..?

what r u asking? intercooler is stage 2.


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

some ppl just gotta read the damn first few pages of this thread.


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

was told mine is shipping tomorrow


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (vee_rub)*

im so torn. wait for the stg 3 aba, or get em some keskin classics . . . ohhhhhhh the painnnnnn


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

any updates and teaser pics for the mkiv 2.0 kits????


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_any updates and teaser pics for the mkiv 2.0 kits????

We're finalizing the piping setup now


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

woooo hooooo i was told mine will be here in 4-5 business days


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re:*

i have a question dont know if this has been covered but is there a bung in the down pipe for the 02 sensor?


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vwluger22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwluger22* »_i have a question dont know if this has been covered but is there a bung in the down pipe for the 02 sensor?

lol you said bung


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Awsome i was wondering what was going on with my car, cant wait to get it back


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Dub Rub)*

there was no bong in the one i just did on stg1 2.0L mk3....i had to weld one in...
shouldn't there be one??


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
We're finalizing the piping setup now










Bump in hopes for a MK4 2.0l DBW kit and a special discounted group/introductory/promotion price for us when ready released


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_there was no bong in the one i just did on stg1 2.0L mk3....i had to weld one in...
shouldn't there be one??

i think there should be if i roll up to inspection with a check engine light and a sensor just hang there they will say umm i dont think so.


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

well just hav ing the turbo in my car will make me fail inspection no matter what, so...


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (vee_rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_rub* »_well just hav ing the turbo in my car will make me fail inspection no matter what, so...

they do Under-the-hood inspections in CA?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

i know you NEED a o2 senser...but why isn't there a bong in the down pipe for it.....


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

yea that is gunna suck if i have to drop another 50 for a bung


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

PICTURES...........


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_yea that is gunna suck if i have to drop another 50 for a bung

i have a C2 chip and it calls that you unplug your first O2 censor
if the chip is the same as the one in the kit you wont need that bung
and if you do, it should cost you almost half of $50


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

ALL C2 software (since April of '06) has proper o2 sensor control and
is emissions compliant. 
(all sensors plugged in)
(pass emissions unless you chose to remove hardware)

-Jeff


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 11:58 PM 12-2-2006_


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

SICK!
now i just gotta come up with the cash

hey is there a way to get a kit without the tubing, like just the Turbo, mani, DV, and fueling, if i wanna run short runner???


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot.* »_SICK!
now i just gotta come up with the cash

hey is there a way to get a kit without the tubing, like just the Turbo, mani, DV, and fueling, if i wanna run short runner???

Yes you need to get cash








Buy the stage 1 kit


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

hey Clay, will the MKIV 2.0 produce pretty much the similar results we saw on the MKIII 2.0? 14 psi with spacer on stock exhaust @ 240whp and 280 wtq??
also, what is the highest psi recommended with the use of the head spacer on stock internals on the MKIV?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

been said so many times already, dont look at the amount of boost but the amount of power, dont expect too much more than 250whp before **** breaks


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

well i have other mods like cam and exhaust which i know will give much more hp than just runnin the same car with a stock exhaust and no cam


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

unless your cam is a "turbo/boosted" cam its will not work for you with a turbo on it! overlap will kill the boost...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_unless your cam is a "turbo/boosted" cam its will not work for you with a turbo on it! overlap will kill the boost...

However, some might argue that a little overlap is actually useful for cooling the exhaust valves.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

argue what you wish...a NA cam(other then stock) is not good for a turbo'd motor.
we had a 2.0L with a TT268 NA cam...(didn't know it) turbo'd it...no power, boost was wierd...finally figured out it had that cam...swappped it out....perfect....


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
However, some might argue that a little overlap is actually useful for cooling the exhaust valves. 
hmmm maybe....oh and by the way i like your sig! LOL and you left or i left the "y" outta might"y" LOL


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothingleavesstock* »_argue what you wish...a NA cam(other then stock) is not good for a turbo'd motor.
we had a 2.0L with a TT268 NA cam...(didn't know it) turbo'd it...no power, boost was wierd...finally figured out it had that cam...swappped it out....perfect....

Hmm, TT268 is actually too much. I agree on that one. Let me offer another point of view: Neuspeed recommends a mild camshaft upgrade for their supercharger. It is still a FI setup. Their mild camshaft is advertised as 256 duration if I am not mistaken.
I have a TT260 and I am waiting for Kinetic to release the MK4 turbo kit. I think I'll be fine with the TT260 cam in there...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

a 256 cam is a lift/duration made for a FI setup... not sure 260 is setup for FI or not


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

I know people that run a 268 cam in their 2l's. They make 300+ whp and rev to 6800rpm. Its a good cam if you have the headwork and turbo set up for it. 
Most people will want no more than a 260 for the street on a stock head.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Band-Aid)*

For those that posted in the middle of this page... its a *Bung* not a *Bong*.
Although I am sure Kinetic would get a few more buyers if they included a Bong in this kit.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif puff puff pass


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

kit came today


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (vee_rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_rub* »_kit came today









u kno what that means... =P
pictures pictures
install
and more pictures pictures pictures
and eventually dyno =P


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_
u kno what that means... =P
pictures pictures
install
and more pictures pictures pictures
and eventually dyno =P

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bossmk2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (vee_rub)*

dy-no, dy-no, DY-NO, DY-NO!!!!!!!!!!! WHERE IS THE DYNO SHEET?!!!!


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (bossmk2)*

*PICTURES* *PICTURES* *PICTURES* *PICTURES* *PICTURES* *PICTURES* *PICTURES* *PICTURES*


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

18 days until







and no mk4 kit


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (Dubboi)*

i don't care whether it (MK4 DBW kit + software) comes out in christmas or next summer I am just hoping for special pricing for us folks who religiously check this thread for the release date. Everytime i check this thread its like self torture.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (gargameliob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gargameliob* »_i don't care whether it (MK4 DBW kit + software) comes out in christmas or next summer I am just hoping for special pricing for us folks who religiously check this thread for the release date. Everytime i check this thread its like self torture.









You telling me? I've been waiting for a MK4 FI kit for the past 3 YEARS! If MK4 Stage 1 is not done by spring break I am calling it quits and I am getting the NS charger with 2.6" pulley. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

nooo, don't give in!


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

If i dont get a turbo in the next 3 months...Im getting rid of my car.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (misfit77)*

LOL stop crying guys. If you really had it in you, you would make your own kit, and save some $, but that doesn't raise the post count, does it.


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA there posting the pic of my car TODAY, you know the ones all you guys have been waiting for, the 2.0l mk4 kinetic kit, ya thos ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif should be up any time now


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (jettatech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettatech* »_LOL stop crying guys. If you really had it in you, you would make your own kit, and save some $, but that doesn't raise the post count, does it.










But I dont want to save cash, I rather save time and get it right.

This turbo kit is the only thing keeping me from getting a 1.8T or VR6.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

i threw in the towel and im stocking my 2.0 out to trade for a newer 1.8T...because it seems like it would be cheaper in the long run than paying for a turbo kit on a 80,000 mile engine and trying to get it to run with the big boys....But hey, because my heart will always be with the 2.0ers, someone prove me wrong


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

don't give up on the mk4 2.0 yet...
we have the car in the shop right now and are working on it as we speak. so far we have the downpipe, and turbo mocked up and done... the inlet track needs to be done but we should have something to play around with this next week... 
pics for proof! bryce, it's comin' man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























should have more to post on monday.


_Modified by jsundell at 3:31 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_i threw in the towel and im stocking my 2.0 out to trade for a newer 1.8T...because it seems like it would be cheaper in the long run than paying for a turbo kit on a 80,000 mile engine and trying to get it to run with the big boys....But hey, because my heart will always be with the 2.0ers, someone prove me wrong








you know at 80k the motor just started to break in on a 2.0 and really the "big boys" that you speak of...arent many sorry to say....think bout it how many 1.8t friends have BTs, i know i my set there are NONE, and thats about 25 people....so you only have to worry bout an chipped 1.8t


----------



## Dub Rub (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (jsundell)*

WOOHOO thats looks sick , glad to see some pic, but i really cant wait to drive it







keep up the good work


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Oo boy. This is definitely going to make me want to sell the s/cer.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

Ok peoples, Finally, I just took the Jetta (Kinetic turbo version) for a short test drive. I Like, very very much. I meant to take some pics during install, but took only a few cause I got caught up with a few little glitches. I'll take some more of the finished project, and I'll post as soon as I get a photobucket account setup.



















































_Modified by Cgarcia at 12:05 AM 12-10-2006_


_Modified by Cgarcia at 12:08 AM 12-10-2006_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Congratulations on your kit install. How does it feel? 
PS. The picture it too small.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (McNeil)*

for the site impaired...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Dang! Howd you do that. I got frustrated after a couple of minutes. I just finished installing turbo kit. Anyway, there's definetely some power there. I just need to get used to it, plus, my test drive was more to make sure I didnt do anything stupid, than to really evaluate the power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

Seriously, how do you post pictures? I followed directions from the help section, but all I could do was post a link. Thanks


----------



## bossmk2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

You've got PM on how to post pics.


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

i have my kit sitting in my living room. this makes me wanna install it now but i guess i will have to wait til next weekend..


----------



## VDUB2C (Dec 18, 2002)

great news on the MK4 project....
will we be able to get it shipped to AUS?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (VDUB2C)*

Been waiting for this for months.
Lets see when stage 2 comes out!

We'll see how to get them over Yianni.


_Modified by Erotas at 2:59 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

I'm still excited


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

*$* is just waiting to make its way to Kinetics!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

mk4 dbw...where is it..i'm gonna cry!


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_mk4 dbw...where is it..i'm gonna cry!

jesus christ man up


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

OK....I'm getting really antsy here


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (vee_rub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_rub* »_
jesus christ man up
 sorrry *sniffle**sniffle**wipes eyes* it just so hard*sniffle* when you wanna *sniffle* with the big kids *sniffle**tear* and have to wait to grow up!


----------



## euRo_tuner (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*
















turbo pwns us


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

please give me a reason not to trade in my car! SOON BEFORE ITS TOO LATE!!!


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

*PICTURES FOR THE LOVE OF GOD*  
Yee Haw page 25...


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2968662


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (jsundell)*

What will be the differences with the stage 2 packages?
Intercooler and Stage2 chip?
I know I'm jumpin the gun here, just curious.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Erotas)*

Guys, stage 2 is available for sale on Kinetic's website:
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html








$850. FMIC is all. I think the C2 software with 42# injectors will adjust automatically depending on the boost level you set.


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Guys, stage 2 is available for sale on Kinetic's website:
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
$850. FMIC is all. I think the C2 software with 42# injectors will adjust automatically depending on the boost level you set.

Is that the same for MK4 though?


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

i swear I thought a stg 2 kit for the mkiv 2.0s called for upgraded software and bigger injectors.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

not anymore they say.....


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

life sucks right now, but this thread never ceases to make me happy


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

mk4 stage 2 is coming soon. stage one is pretty much done! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2968662


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (jsundell)*

is anyone running the kinetic stage 2 turbo setup on the mk3 right now? what sort of numbers are we seeing?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

where is the mk4 DBW software??


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_where is the mk4 DBW software??

i know... im nervous that it wont be out with the initial release of the kit, but i'm not sure... we'll see.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

What is DBW software?


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_What is DBW software?

Drive by Wire software


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

better question: where is DBW software


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

not to be an ass... but the turbo kit isn't even out yet. so you should wait.
I'm dbw too.


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_not to be an ass... but the turbo kit isn't even out yet. so you should wait.
I'm dbw too.

How is that being an ass? Antsy f*ckers need to cool it. Good things take time.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Band-Aid)*

So what kits are available? I dont keep tabs on this thread because I'm a s/c guy. The mk3 1 and 2 kits are out and mk4 stage one is on it's way?
I'm glad to see that as of late, the past 2 years or so, people have a chance of seeing awesome power and fun with a 2.0 without dropping huge cash.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aznmaster153* »_not to be an ass... but the turbo kit isn't even out yet. so you should wait.
I'm dbw too.


----------



## 2slowvw (Jun 9, 2006)

ya''ll sound liek this is worse then waiting for xmas. And when the kit come sout most of you wont have the money to buy it, thats why we drive 2.0's and not 1.8 ts


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (2slowvw)*

The main reason I drive a 2.0 is because I get really attached to things and after babying this car for over 2 years you'd have to pry the steering wheel from my cold, dead fingers.








Plus, a 2.0T setup would be super unique, in any local VW scene.
SMG


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (2slowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slowvw* »_ya''ll sound liek this is worse then waiting for xmas. And when the kit come sout most of you wont have the money to buy it, thats why we drive 2.0's and not 1.8 ts








matt dont make me hurt you...and you know what i want it for! hahahaha......


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_The main reason I drive a 2.0 is because I get really attached to things and after babying this car for over 2 years you'd have to pry the steering wheel from my cold, dead fingers.








Plus, a 2.0T setup would be super unique, in any local VW scene.
SMG

You got that right buddy. Not to mention that the 2.0 is so much cheaper and simpler to maintain, insure and replace. All it needs is a reliable FI kit.


----------



## BatMan_VDub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_
You got that right buddy. Not to mention that the 2.0 is so much cheaper and simpler to maintain, insure and replace. All it needs is a reliable FI kit.

well said sir. you can find these motors complete for under 400$.
pick a spare motor up, and then beat the hell out of the one you own.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

Pics


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

comments install feel etc?


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

looks nice, but whats with the silicone hose going into the TB? looks like its the wrong size to fit the black tubing.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (misfit77)*

It's the right size, it just needs to be trimmed a bit, and I got lazy at the end of the install.


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*








thanks for the honest answer "I got lazy at the end of the install".
it still looks mighty dam nice.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (misfit77)*

yea i cut that hose down about 1.5'' to fit...
i liked the fitment of the kit. didn't really have to mod anything but i cut a bit of the plastic harness cover out-the one on the back of the firewall fo a bit more clearance. and for some reason the one we got didn't have the O2 sensor bung in it, so welded that in, but all in all very nice setup and my customer like it!


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

Did you remove that plastic cover completely, then trimmed it and put it back? or did u cut it in place? I think I need to do the same.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

removed and cut...
you know where it "stock" goes up in the center? i cut the section out completely....looks stock still cause i cut it on an angle...blends right in, now the charge pipe doesn't hit anything


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (nothingleavesstock)*

Cool, I'll do that. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

I have a nonturbo question, but I need help.
I noticed that it looks like your top holding plates on the strut towers dont go all the way down. I got the same issue when I lowered my car with GLI struts and Eibach pro springs. Is that normal? I ended up making spacers out of mudflaps from the local truck stop.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (misfit77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *misfit77* »_I have a nonturbo question, but I need help.
I noticed that it looks like your top holding plates on the strut towers dont go all the way down. I got the same issue when I lowered my car with GLI struts and Eibach pro springs. Is that normal? I ended up making spacers out of mudflaps from the local truck stop. 

Normal: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2486228


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (misfit77)*

That is just normal wear on the upper strut mounts. They get compressed after a while, I'll probably replace them soon.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

I am back







. I got my junker motor in. I am going to go with the stage 1 for now then a 02A and finally stage 2







. Clay you got a IM. For those of you that didn't know just days before my stage 2 was to ship I had bearing failure and had to get a new motor







. Oh well at least I didn't get the turbo on and have that happen no one would believe it wasn't the turbo that did it. 

_Modified by sniper512 at 5:30 PM 12-23-2006_


_Modified by sniper512 at 5:30 PM 12-23-2006_


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

To The TOP!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

what kind of turbo is int he MkIV kit, and whats its potential ? How much boost can it put out?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_what kind of turbo is int he MkIV kit, and whats its potential ? How much boost can it put out?

I believe it uses the same Garret-style T3/T4 unit from the MkIII kits. The efficiency range of this turbo should allow you to boost ~15-20PSI with moderate internal engine modifications. Note that boost PSI is not proportional to HP as its the efficiency of airflow is what you're ultimately after. So don't get too caught up with on the PSI number.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

right, but I am thinking of putting in different internals and trying to decide between 8.5:1 or 9:1 pistons.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_right, but I am thinking of putting in different internals and trying to decide between 8.5:1 or 9:1 pistons.

Call up Kinetic's 1-800 number and talk to Shawn or Clay and they will give you the run down.


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Call up Kinetic's 1-800 number and talk to Shawn or Clay and they will give you the run down.

If you find out let us know.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_right, but I am thinking of putting in different internals and trying to decide between 8.5:1 or 9:1 pistons.


I suggest 9:1 if you have 93 octane at the pump. (forged pistons)

-Jeff


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

I am ordering my stage 1 tomorrow should get here in a day or so.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

I just stripped down my motor for the turbo. I took off the intake mani, exhaust mani, downpipe, fuel rail and injectors, pulled ECU. There were no problems. Me and my buddy did it in 2 hours with a small brake. The only problem is that 2 of the torx screws on the ECU are corrode anyone have a good idea how to get them out without stripping them? I used PB Blaster and will let it soak overnight.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Nobody?????? should I just zip cut them or what? Will the ECU hold up to some abuse?


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

I wouldnt worry too much about them. As long the plastic case looks like it can still seal pretty good. I always thought the location of the ecu was kind of dumb (rain tray). But Ive never had a problem.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

Ordered










































. I will get pics and video of the install and the beating on







.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_I am ordering my stage 1 tomorrow should get here in a day or so.

We were working on it today for you


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Sweet Shipped tomorrow








Here are some pics of the teardown



























The last one is my side exit exhaust exiting just behind the rear wheel.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cgarcia* »_I wouldnt worry too much about them. As long the plastic case looks like it can still seal pretty good. I always thought the location of the ecu was kind of dumb (rain tray). But Ive never had a problem. 

Hey I have broke 2 t10 torx bits on them should I just zip cut them.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

yea, just get em outta there.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

Ok, I just got home, its cool outside, and Ive been stompin on this thing, and it really goes. Going about 70 on the freewAy , then stepping on it all the way to 110, thats where I could really tell the difference between turbo and stock. Im very happy


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

Sounds great I'll be playing within a week







. Well I drilled out the 2 screws and now lets just hope its not a gonner. I am also going to get a CF hood and hatch and hopefully I will be down to 2300lbs so that 160whp will be put to good use. Cgarcia do you have an upgraded exhaust or just the stocker? I believe Kinetics dynoed the stage 1 on stock exhaust so we could see 170whp+ with a good system.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

OMGZ i want turbooozzz!! but first i need....SOFTWARE~~!!!


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

I have the stock exhaust, but hopefully not for long.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

You should see some impressive gains w/ 2.5" turbo back. I have 2.25" with basically nothing restricting it except a High Flow Magnaflow CAT and a small resonator. I am going to go to Calgary in the spring and get a custom 3" mandrel turbo back fit to my side exit.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_OMGZ i want turbooozzz!! but first i need....SOFTWARE~~!!!

Ahh don't sweet it Kinetics will come through with all that you need. Quality takes time. I was starting to get impatient and then my motor blew up







., but seriously just give them and C2 some more time to get everything perfect.


_Modified by sniper512 at 8:23 AM 12-29-2006_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i know quality takes time...thats why i'm not goin if EIP hahahha!


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

EIP has some good stuff it just seems that Kinetics is doing a better job with better products and at a better price







. eg. Order your EIP today and they will start to put it together and have it shipped in about 3-4 weeks







at least thats what they told me when I inquired about a stage 2 for my Mk3.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

EIP TUNING = FTL


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Its earily FTL?????


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*









damn thats awesome, do you have a further back view so I can see iton the whole car?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

Here ya go. Its all Tig welded and painted with high temp paint its also stainless. Sorry about the dirt. These are the best I can get till she up and running and rippin it up out side in the snow







. Also there are some OZ Ultraleggeras 16s going on in the spring.


























This is what it use to look like but it stood out to much.









_Modified by sniper512 at 1:36 PM 12-31-2006_


_Modified by sniper512 at 1:37 PM 12-31-2006_


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

i kinda liked the shiny one better but either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (fastgermancar)*

The shiny one did look good, but I am kinda going for a stealthy look right now with the car. With a set of black Ultraleggeras next to it I think it will look nice.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (C_Fizzle)*

IMs replied


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Rippinralf)*

Can't wait for it.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (sniper512)*

ok here is what i need to know, and i apologize if this has been brought up before, but there are 15 pages and this is the first ive heard of this...
so...
for us people (mk2 guys mainly) who are on standalone and dont require a special chip, and maf ect... would you off ther kit w/o them? and even BETTER yet... would you offer the manifold/wg/dp by themselves (thats the real question)
the most pain in the butt part about building my own kits is the DP i've noticed.... not that its that hard, but its hard to get it perfect, and it always is in the back of my mind...
if i could get (or other people as well) a manifold, wastegate, and downpipe... that would aliviate any doubt i would have (and others too im sure) about building a kit up for themselves....
because personally i would take the mani/dp/wg setup, find a BB turbo /w the same bolt pattern as the DP (4bolt right?) run my own IC piping (i have found this to be rather easy if you dont do a front mount, i've ran the factory side mount (corrado) and an AWIC (GTI) on my setups...
so what do we say? yay? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nay? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (the4ork)*

? bump


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (the4ork)*

? bump

_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_ok here is what i need to know, and i apologize if this has been brought up before, but there are 15 pages and this is the first ive heard of this...
so...
for us people (mk2 guys mainly) who are on standalone and dont require a special chip, and maf ect... would you off ther kit w/o them? and even BETTER yet... would you offer the manifold/wg/dp by themselves (thats the real question)
the most pain in the butt part about building my own kits is the DP i've noticed.... not that its that hard, but its hard to get it perfect, and it always is in the back of my mind...
if i could get (or other people as well) a manifold, wastegate, and downpipe... that would aliviate any doubt i would have (and others too im sure) about building a kit up for themselves....
because personally i would take the mani/dp/wg setup, find a BB turbo /w the same bolt pattern as the DP (4bolt right?) run my own IC piping (i have found this to be rather easy if you dont do a front mount, i've ran the factory side mount (corrado) and an AWIC (GTI) on my setups...
so what do we say? yay? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nay? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_? bump

Just call Kinetic and order ~whatever parts you want.....
~most of the (major) kit parts are already available individually.

-Jeff


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Just call Kinetic and order ~whatever parts you want.....
~most of the (major) kit parts are already available individually.

-Jeff

cool if thats the case i'll just order the manifold/wg/dp/turbo/oil setup and thats it


----------



## twincharge.. (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Rippinralf)*

ill buy one for sure if the price vs. spec is right. otherwhys im swapping to a 1.8t engine. I have MKIV 2.0L *v and it sucks ass. Well the engine that is...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Just call Kinetic and order ~whatever parts you want.....
~most of the (major) kit parts are already available individually.

-Jeff
chip


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Just call Kinetic and order ~whatever parts you want.....
~most of the (major) kit parts are already available individually.

-Jeff
chip?


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (the_q_jet)*

im sure you can get a chip, but why not just order one from c2 motorsports and get the EXACT chip u need?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (the4ork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ork* »_im sure you can get a chip, but why not just order one from c2 motorsports and get the EXACT chip u need?
thats the point the EXACT chip (DBW) i need isnt out yet.....


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (the_q_jet)*

keeping the dbw dream alive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*

sniper you get your kit yet let see some pics if so??


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

Software for the OBD1 has been completed and has shipped from C2. Once Kinetics gets it it will be fast to my place.


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Good to hear! Keep us posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

I will got a few more things planned as well should be a fun little car


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (sniper512)*

bump


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (gargameliob)*

Hopefully my kit is here today I am pretty sure it shipped friday.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_thats the point the EXACT chip (DBW) i need isnt out yet.....

The MKIV is working very well on the dyno


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_
The MKIV is working very well on the dyno


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Nope shipped today or first thing tomorrow.







. Can't wait.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Rippinralf)*

hey Rippinralf, are there any aba dynographs that you could post. i have been checking out the mk4 post and the numbers look good. let's see some ABA love.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (djpj06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djpj06* »_hey Rippinralf, are there any aba dynographs that you could post. i have been checking out the mk4 post and the numbers look good. let's see some ABA love.










No dyno numbers


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Rippinralf)*

I'll get some soon


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (Rippinralf)*

Its here and going on tonight


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (sniper512)*

what stage did you get? between the three different kinetic posts i lost track. what numbers did they quote you?
oops... just saw your post in the stage 2 teaser post










_Modified by djpj06 at 2:26 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (djpj06)*

Its stage 1 thats all u get


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (sniper512)*

cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see it installed.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (djpj06)*

Just started.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (sniper512)*


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic 2.0 Turbo kit! (vwluger22)*

Just a couple hours in the morning and I am done. The downpipe fit absolutely perfect. Everything is a great fit come to think.







for Kinetics


----------



## Aznmaster153 (Dec 10, 2004)

howd it go?


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Aznmaster153)*

GREAT. It runs like a champ. My clutch slips when I hit 4000-5000rpm at low speeds though but I need a new one. It is pretty fast for only 160hp. Not sure if thats what I am putting out. My boost is only hitting 5.5psi so I think I may have a leak or need to tweek the waste gate not sure. Other than that it went quite easy. I'll get some pics up soon and a video if I can.







for everyone at Kinetics.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Here they are


----------



## turbohead (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (sniper512)*

well it just happens to be that i have a beer







(SVN)
looks killer mate
is it all u wanted?
looks killer with the red








thanks for the props


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (turbohead)*

It is not all I wanted only because now I want even more boost. Its the most addictive drug on the planet







. Ya for a stage1 it is quite powerful. The fitment was good everything went together well. You work for Kinetics?????


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_ You work for Kinetics?????

Well... some might not call what Shawn does 'work'....
















Whatever it is, its for Kinetic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*








Great tuning on the OBD1 chip it idles good and even part throttle is smooth as stock







.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

http://s32.photobucket.com/alb...3.flv


----------



## georgekelp (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (sniper512)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper512* »_http://s32.photobucket.com/alb...3.flv

Very Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (georgekelp)*

are we ever going to ssee some stage II dyno numbers from actual customers.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*

x2


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (djpj06)*

I'll get you some in the spring don't you worry.


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sniper512)*

Your only going to get a dyno result for stage 2 cause its on its way sorry







.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (sniper512)*

I bassically have the money now for this kit.. But I have a few questions... Do you guys carry the headspacers?? bigger injectors (440cc's)?? and is there a speical Vortex price???


----------



## sniper512 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Smokeajayaday)*

The injectors are included and yes they have head spacers. No comment on the price







.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (sniper512)*

any install pictures or threads? where does the tab on the intake tube bolt up to? the exhaust stud on the manifold?


----------

